# Stereo Integrity SQL (Edited)



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

EDIT/UPDATE:

I went to grab something out of my back seat this morning and decided to push down on the SQL with my hand to see if I heard any scratching from a burnt coil. When I did, I could hear a pssssss sound that I believe was air pushing out from under the surround.

I called Nick if Stereo Integrity. He told me I was over powering the SQL with my Rockford Fosgate R1200.1 and that is why the voice coil looks burnt however it's not blown.

With that said, he told me to send it back on his dime and he'll re-glue the surround and ship it back. 

Nick was very pleasant to deal with, took time to answer all my questions and gave me a suggestions for a ported box. I hope I get the oppurtunity to shake his hand someday.

At this point in the game, I would not hesitate to give Nick more business. Thanks to everyone that took the time and patience to help me work through this.

-------------------------------------


Thought I was upgrading from my old 500w Alpine Type R to the SI SQL. It sounds clean. No problem with the SQ just the "L". Everything is the same except I'm running 1200w @1ohm to the SQL vs 600w @2ohm to the Type R. SQL Has proper box at exactly 1 ft³ net after sub displacement and the Type R was in a box half the size that it should have been. Wishing hadn't sold it.

Alpine Type R vs Stereo Integrity SQL.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

The output is less with the SQL? Do you have anyway to actually meter it?

A couple things that might be the issue.
SQL isn't broken in yet
A clean sub is going to sound quieter because humans associate distortion with loudness.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

I can see the video better now on the PC.. everything else is the same, just swapped the sub and amp sees lower ohms?


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

my quess would be the lower distortion sometimes people perceive and will note not as loud. I would bet if you actually meter, that would not be the case unless something is going on with the install.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Give it more power. With 1200w your just tickling it. I've thrown 3k at 1 and I couldn't get it to max out. Just don't do 3k full tilt for more than a couple songs. 1 wasn't enough for me. I run 2 on 4k and believe me it gets loud, low and clean. That's one thing to consider when running these subs. Traditional high distortion subs will get louder on less power. But throw a ton of power to that alpine and it will explode.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Give it more power. With 1200w your just tickling it. I've thrown 3k at 1 and I couldn't get it to max out. Just don't do 3k full tilt for more than a couple songs. 1 wasn't enough for me. I run 2 on 4k and believe me it gets loud, low and clean. That's one thing to consider when running these subs. Traditional high distortion subs will get louder on less power. But throw a ton of power to that alpine and it will explode.


I don't know what the SQL looks like at full tilt, but that looks like quite a bit of excursion in the video linked by OP.
<edit: I'm not at all doubting your observation, just wondering if maybe you missed the video  >


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)




----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Wondering if the SQL is in the same location and orientation within the car as the Alpine was.

If someone can link TS parameters for OP's Alpine Type R (I'm not finding one rated at 500 Wrms), I'll post results of how the two compare in WinISD later this evening.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Jroo said:


> my quess would be the lower distortion sometimes people perceive and will note not as loud. I would bet if you actually meter, that would not be the case unless something is going on with the install.


^^^This^^^
I ran into the same issue going from a JL 12W3V2 in 1.25cft sealed, to an SI BMK MKIV, in the same enclosure with a displacement block cutting it down to about .65cft.
Granted the JL had years of use and was plenty broken in, and the SI was new, but the reduction in perceived output was very noticeable.
I could sense vibrations and fell the bass, but it was noticeably less "loud", almost like in was subsonic.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

That looks/sounds like a different crossover.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

SHAGGS is that same? The BM is a shallow mount.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

No, but the MKIV is also a very low distortion sub, so similar circumstance. (switching a conventional sub for a low distortion one)


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Grinder said:


> I don't know what the SQL looks like at full tilt, but that looks like quite a bit of excursion in the video linked by OP.
> <edit: I'm not at all doubting your observation, just wondering if maybe you missed the video  >


I didn't look at the video lol


----------



## kiklop32 (Oct 28, 2021)

This is going to be a funny one


----------



## teh_squirrel (Jan 16, 2020)

You should watch the video, its pretty crazy to see the SQL move like that with low power usually means you don't have a great seal or the box is too big, just guessing.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

Sounds_Insane said:


> I can see the video better now on the PC.. everything else is the same, just swapped the sub and amp sees lower ohms?


Thanks for the reply.

No way to meter it but everything exactly the same including EQ. (I run everything flat no bass boost etc) Only difference is running double the power now. 1ohm vs 2ohm. Running off 1200w RF. All clean proper wiring that is less than 3 months old.

I'm getting half the vibration and percieved volume. I've listened to my brothers old 250w JL in one of the little behind the seat truck boxes and it sounds and feels louder than this. 

Only thing I can think of is break in. I've got about 8 hrs low to medium volume on it. Did a few real short burst the last couple days.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

Jroo said:


> my quess would be the lower distortion sometimes people perceive and will note not as loud. I would bet if you actually meter, that would not be the case unless something is going on with the install.


Thanks for the reply.
Everything is exactly the same including EQ. (I run everything flat no bass boost etc) Only difference is running double the power now. 1ohm vs 2ohm. Running off 1200w RF. All clean proper wiring that is less than 3 months old.

I'm getting half the vibration and percieved volume. I've listened to my brothers old 250w JL in one of the little behind the seat truck boxes and it sounds and feels louder than this.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

Grinder said:


> Wondering if the SQL is in the same location and orientation within the car as the Alpine was.
> 
> If someone can link TS parameters for OP's Alpine Type R (I'm not finding one rated at 500 Wrms), I'll post results of how the two compare in WinISD later this evening.


Same location and firing same direction. Box was done according to Alpines suggestion which I learned after was too small.
SQL is in 1ft³ net sealed as suggested by SI.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

SHAGGS said:


> ^^^This^^^
> I ran into the same issue going from a JL 12W3V2 in 1.25cft sealed, to an SI BMK MKIV, in the same enclosure with a displacement block cutting it down to about .65cft.
> Granted the JL had years of use and was plenty broken in, and the SI was new, but the reduction in perceived output was very noticeable.
> I could sense vibrations and fell the bass, but it was noticeably less "loud", almost like in was subsonic.


I would think the same however, you can clearly see the drastic difference in vibrations in the video I posted.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

Theslaking said:


> That looks/sounds like a different crossover.


Wrong. EVERYTHING is the same as before as stated. I run everything flat. No bass boost or any other crap.


----------



## audionow (Oct 29, 2021)

Maybe it's out of phase with the rest of the system?


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Saw the video and I still say give it more power. These subs are not sensitive at all. I didn't look at cone excursion when I was trying to max em out. Just listen for abnormalities. My SQLs have always had a grill so I can't even see them move properly. Mine started at 1500RMS on a single and I was not happy either. Wasn't as loud as the signal Brahma X on the same power. But when I put more power to it and give it more break in time it really came alive. Still wasn't enough to satisfy me hence the double up.


----------



## Picassotheimpaler (Sep 21, 2014)

There's no way, you have a leak in your box or something.
Edit: I just saw you had the type R in a small box for the driver. You just experienced box rise of a high Q alignment I believe.
Do you have more low bass than before? Turn down for what isn't exactly a low bass song, try something down in the high 20s and compare.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

teh_squirrel said:


> You should watch the video, its pretty crazy to see the SQL move like that with low power usually means you don't have a great seal or the box is too big, just guessing.


I wish that was the case. I know how to fix a leaky box. I promise the box sealed up very tight. Built my first one 33 years ago. I'll check around the seal at the sub in case frame is bent or something weird.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

Picassotheimpaler said:


> There's no way, you have a leak in your box or something.
> Edit: I just saw you had the type R in a small box for the driver. You just experienced box rise of a high Q alignment I believe.
> Do you have more low bass than before? Turn down for what isn't exactly a low bass song, try something down in the high 20s and compare.


I've listened to all types of music through it to compare. It is cleaner for sure and will play lower. I played a 15 Hz tone through without issue. I only used that clip in the vid because I had a video of that song with the Alpine. I actually never listen to bass music or rap.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

I appreciate all the replies. I hope I'm missing something but I don't know what.

EVERYTHING is done correctly including the box. I'm new to the forum but not new to car audio. (33 years experience) 

ONLY change in system was the sub and it gets double the power out of the same amp.

The only thing I can think of is air leaking out of or around the sub itself due to some defect. I'll check that tomorrow. 

Needing more power has been mentioned but it's still 1200w vs 600w and the SQL has a higher sensitivity. I would think it should be louder even if it can handle more?

I literally here, see and feel less bass on the song in vid then I did with Rock and old Country on the Alpine. I've also heard JL's over extended time and was pleased so I don't think it's a matter of not being used to SQ. I do have a ear for and enjoy good SQ. That's why I chose this sub.

I'm grateful for the input and welcome any ideas. I want to love this sub. I was very excited to get it as SQ was my goal. I just expect more output then. I had a Type S 12 running off of a old school PG P50 that was louder. SQ wasn't too bad either.

Thanks everyone


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Do you have one coil wired backwards?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

What's the model of the amp?


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

JI808 said:


> Do you have one coil wired backwards?


It wouldn’t move then, so I’m gonna say no


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

JI808 said:


> Do you have one coil wired backwards?


Great suggestion and appreciated, but I doubt it. On the other hand It was late last night and I was very tired/worn out when I switched it over to the new box and I've had a lot of stuff going on lately.

As embarrassing as it would be to come back here and say this was the problem, I hope I have to do just that. I'll check it out tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

The Alpines are pretty highly regarded if memory serves me correctly.








Why no Alpine Type R and Type S for "budget&quot...


I've talked to a couple people about these drivers, but thought I would open it up to discussion for the community in general. Keep in mind, I know virtually nothing about speaker design. ;):D Outside of some very positive feedback and praise of the current (SWR-8D_) and previous generation...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

pwnt by pat said:


> What's the model of the amp?


Same amp on both subs. Only difference is R was D4 wired to 2ohm and SQL is a D2 wired to 1 ohm. 





Prime 1,200 Watt Class-D Mono Amplifier | Rockford Fosgate ®


The PRIME R1200-1D is an ultra-efficient mono amplifier for cars and trucks that can produce 1,200 Watts into a 1-Ohm load without taxing the electrical system. The frequency response of the R1200-1D is optimized exclusively for use with subwoofers. • This model replaced by the R2-1200X1




rockfordfosgate.com


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

I am so OVER Nick and SI.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

Just....I skimmed through this. 
Have you checked your surround? 
It may be the leak ....
What kind of screws did you use? 
I think there are a certain flat screw with a washer recommend. 
Sooooo check that maybe


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Blade73 said:


> Great suggestion and appreciated, but I doubt it. On the other hand It was late last night and I was very tired/worn out when I switched it over to the new box and I've had a lot of stuff going on lately.
> 
> As embarrassing as it would be to come back here and say this was the problem, I hope I have to do just that. I'll check it out tomorrow. Thanks!


Hopefully it’s something simple like that. Nothing a multi meter can’t clear up quickly, it does seem to be moving pretty well in that video though. Good luck & let us know what you find.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

It's also possible you got a d4 model instead of a d2 if you didn't put a meter on the coil.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

miniSQ said:


> I am so OVER Nick and SI.


Wow..


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

dumdum said:


> It wouldn’t move then, so I’m gonna say no


only one coil being connected would be more logical, but still, that's at most 3dB difference?


----------



## Granite (Jun 3, 2020)

miniSQ said:


> I am so OVER Nick and SI.


 Minisq - you want to get something off your chest?  Hey I know. Let’s ban SI too! Then no SQ pros will ever bother us again. Maybe I can even implement my plan of turning this place into Steve Meade part 2. Who wants to talk about how sick their subs slap?


----------



## Picassotheimpaler (Sep 21, 2014)

Blade73 said:


> I've listened to all types of music through it to compare. It is cleaner for sure and will play lower. I played a 15 Hz tone through without issue. I only used that clip in the vid because I had a video of that song with the Alpine. I actually never listen to bass music or rap.


Yeah, my guess is that the type R is just playing significantly louder through the region the song plays, but played at a lower spl in the bottom octave... I'll do some quick sims








Green is type R in a box half the size it should be (Q of .9)
Red is SQL in proper box size.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

...


----------



## wizzi001 (Apr 29, 2011)

miniSQ said:


> Cliffnotes. There is a serious problem with the glue on the SQL's. Nick can't be bothered, even though he is selling them at a 40% discount for some reason.


You know you said you just want to help people out and not callout Nick. Yet, it seems every thread about SQL subs you are ****ting on him. I have no issues with the glue on my surround. of course i didn't go around scraping and pulling it in ways it isn't intended for like you have done.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

...


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

miniSQ said:


> I am so OVER Nick and SI.


Sad, another SI supporter that sees the light. When a company goes to China to save money and doesn't even hire a customer service rep, this is the result.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

dumdum said:


> It wouldn’t move then, so I’m gonna say no


I've seen a lot of things over the years. That's why I asked the owner.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

...


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

wizzi001 said:


> You know you said you just want to help people out and not callout Nick. Yet, it seems every thread about SQL subs you are ****ting on him. I have no issues with the glue on my surround. of course i didn't go around scraping and pulling it in ways it isn't intended for like you have done.


Not call out Nick? Why not? This is business. I get it, he's not a part of Harman or some big company but, if he's selling defective products, we need to know. Sadly, there's more complaints about SI than all the other companies combined I can think of. Do you think minisq doesn't know faulty glue when he sees it? Posts like these are important and shouldn't be ignored.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

miniSQ said:


> Cliffnotes. There is a serious problem with the glue on the SQL's. Nick can't be bothered, even though he is selling them at a 40% discount for some reason.


That "for some reason" is a Black Friday sale. It's also on amps and components for the entire month of November.


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

FWIW - Mine took over 6 months of daily use on a Taramps Smart 3K before it was fully broken in... I've continued to push it (to the point of bottoming the coil now) and it still keeps on keeping on. No glue problems and it shakes everything in my Grand Cherokee. 

Make no mistake. They are POWER HUNGRY subs and the Alpine Type R are more efficient than most. You've gone from a Hi-Q efficient sub that likely had a not insubstantial response swell in the upper bass region to a Lo-Q (1 cuft net is below 0.7 Qtc by quite a bit - mine is in 0.85 net) sub that's very stiff when new. Give it time to break in and/or find another enclosure closer to 0.6-0.7 cuft net if you need the midbass impact back. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

miniSQ said:


> Things change. And how do you know what i have done? The glue is flawed. Period.
> 
> Also for 6+ years i was a supporter. It's only been since the SQL12's and 15's that i have had concerns for the quality. And even t hen it took him completely ignoring the issue, not defending his glue, just ignoring the issue that lead me to vote him off the island in my opinion.


I think this should stickied. 
I can't believe they were selling subs that couldn't be screwed down. 
But you were there biggest supporter. 
You supported them like Nick supports resonix. 
I think the new outlook is good for everyone. It's refreshing. 
👏...... 👏 ......👏 .......Those are really really really slow claps. Not the quit ***** ones. But the ones just before things get crazy


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Mine have been in and out of my car since the end of April. I've had 0 issues with mine. I beat them to hell with bass heavy music. I listen mainly to Rap and I love obnoxiously loud bass. These give me what I want in a smallish sealed box. If I go ham full tilt on them they get extremely loud. I've always had to go full tilt on all my previous subs to be close to satisfying me. I don't need to do that with these. Then there is the price, I got mine for around 3××$ for the carbon ones so I never really cared if I blew them. So I've always used way more than the rated power on them. 

But I promised I would check the glue when I pull them out to have my box made for them. Box may be a Christmas present for my self, so its going to be a lil bit. But if I do see issues with the glue I will post them. I love them and if I see an issue E6000 it is. I was gonna post pics of the 15" last weekend but my off weekends are always busy so I didn't get a chance.


----------



## wizzi001 (Apr 29, 2011)

miniSQ said:


> Things change. And how do you know what i have done? The glue is flawed. Period.
> 
> Also for 6+ years i was a supporter. It's only been since the SQL12's and 15's that i have had concerns for the quality. And even t hen it took him completely ignoring the issue, not defending his glue, just ignoring the issue that lead me to vote him off the island in my opinion.


Because you have said you pulled it in a way it shouldn't be. Maybe keep your story straight.


----------



## wizzi001 (Apr 29, 2011)

Patriot83 said:


> Not call out Nick? Why not? This is business. I get it, he's not a part of Harman or some big company but, if he's selling defective products, we need to know. Sadly, there's more complaints about SI than all the other companies combined I can think of. Do you think minisq doesn't know faulty glue when he sees it? Posts like these are important and shouldn't be ignored.


Dude, he said it not me. If you have questions ask the person I quoted.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

wizzi001 said:


> Dude, he said it not me. If you have questions ask the person I quoted.


He said there's a problem with his glue and you took issue with it. You don't believe him?


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> Just....I skimmed through this.
> Have you checked your surround?
> It may be the leak ....
> What kind of screws did you use?
> ...


I did use the proper screws / washers. That was the only paper work included. I'm going to pull the sub out tomorrow and I'll remove the rubber gasket and check the surround. I did see people talking about that being a potential problem on these. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

Blade73 said:


> I did use the proper screws / washers. That was the only paper work included. I'm going to pull the sub out tomorrow and I'll remove the rubber gasket and check the surround. I did see people talking about that being a potential problem on these. Thanks for the suggestion.


No problem man. It's just the.first thing I thought about


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

pwnt by pat said:


> It's also possible you got a d4 model instead of a d2 if you didn't put a meter on the coil.



I'm getting .9 ohms but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Blade73 said:


> I'm getting .9 ohms but thanks for the suggestion.


9V battery. Touch the leads and see if the sub moves accordingly. The sub CAN move when one coil is wired backwards.


Have you reached out Nick or just posted here? [email protected]

He sent me a screenshot a few minutes ago where he's helping someone with a 500Hz dip in the response of their system. 10:45 at night and he's helping people.

Thomas said something about a certain "flat screw". That's wrong. Proper screw heads are in the literature that comes with the subs.

And for anyone that has had an issue with the SQL-12 surround, Nick took care of everyone at no cost. He covered shipping and all.

Sometimes people just want to have something to complain about.


----------



## cowdog360 (Jan 17, 2021)

I wonder how an AudioFrog GB12 would fare? I have an SQL-12 in .85cf in my Model 3 on an E1000.1 and really like it. I can’t really give it more power without worrying about my electrical.


----------



## wizzi001 (Apr 29, 2011)

Patriot83 said:


> He said there's a problem with his glue and you took issue with it. You don't believe him?


Lol, I guess reading comprehension isn't strong with you.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

@Blade73 what was the net volume of your Alpine box? Entering TS parameters now...


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

wizzi001 said:


> Lol, I guess reading comprehension isn't strong with you.


I read just fine. You should try it sometime. You stay away for a long time then come back and criticize someone relating a potential problem for everyone. Go back to your basement.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

JI808 said:


> 9V battery. Touch the leads and see if the sub moves accordingly. The sub CAN move when one coil is wired backwards.
> 
> 
> Have you reached out Nick or just posted here? [email protected]
> ...


So he did what any manufacturer that wants to stay in business would do.should do. 
But that was at least 2 years ago with the glue problem. 
There's only so many possibilities. 
Not knowing isn't one. 
Not correcting the glue after....2 years?
Holding on to old stock to sell at black Friday.
I could go on...
The sql is also the only sub I've ever heard about coming with instructions for the screws. 
Rockford gives you screws. The correct size hex bolt screws. With a decent bit. Those are like 3 bucks now. 
But stereo...... In integrity. Lol. Has super special one of a kind better hope home Depot has stock screws...
You have to admit it's kinda...at least....a little hokey. 
Amateur stuff. How is the glue gonna be in my midbasses? I'll sell them to you without even opening the box.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

The Alpine type r has always been one of the best drop it in box sounding subs for decades. 
About 2 and a half of them. 
In 2002 it was the only sub competing with the Rockford power series. 
I ran a 10 for years. This thread is making me think about getting another


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

SPL:
Alpine SWR-1242D in 0.5 ft^3 at 600 W (blue).
SI SQL-12 in 1.0 ft^3 at 1,200 W (green).


----------



## cowdog360 (Jan 17, 2021)

Grinder said:


> SPL:
> Alpine SWR-1242D in 0.5 ft^3 at 600 W (blue).
> SI SQL-12 in 1.0 ft^3 at 1,200 W (green).
> View attachment 354286


Interesting. So the sql is digging deeper and louder below 60hz. I run my sql crossed at 65hz and my 8” mids up front. Are you crossing over at 80?


----------



## Cbarreto1 (Apr 18, 2019)

Blade73 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> No way to meter it but everything exactly the same including EQ. (I run everything flat no bass boost etc) Only difference is running double the power now. 1ohm vs 2ohm. Running off 1200w RF. All clean proper wiring that is less than 3 months old.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

cowdog360 said:


> Interesting. So the sql is digging deeper and louder below 60hz. I run my sql crossed at 65hz and my 8” mids up front. Are you crossing over at 80?


I don't own SQLs, just curious about the nature of whatever output disparity the OP has noticed, and in comparing modeling results between the SQL and Type R, and wanted to help. No filters applied in modeling results.


----------



## Cbarreto1 (Apr 18, 2019)

Blade73 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> No way to meter it but everything exactly the same including EQ. (I run everything flat no bass boost etc) Only difference is running double the power now. 1ohm vs 2ohm. Running off 1200w RF. All clean proper wiring that is less than 3 months old.
> 
> ...


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> So he did what any manufacturer that wants to stay in business would do.should do.
> But that was at least 2 years ago with the glue problem.
> There's only so many possibilities.
> Not knowing isn't one.
> ...


You're grasping for things to be negative about.

"Holding on to old stock to sell at Black Friday"  Baseless conjecture. No point. No truth. You just want to be disparaging.

Instructions are included to prevent people from torqueing the surround. Yes, there was an issue with some, and the failures were happening when people torqued screws against the surround - pulling the surround loose from the basket. I've seen happen to multiple brands over the years, but there are a few here on DIYMA that like to live in their echo chamber of negativity and make it an issue when the manufacturer is taking care of those that have had issues. There's a current discussion here about a Hybrid 3" mid where the glue failed, the guy tried contacting Hybrid, and has had no luck. E6000 was suggested and that was pretty much it. Anyone that has an issue can send it in for repair/replacement for FREE - yet people still complain.

sO hE dId wHaT aNy mAnuFactuRer tHat wAntS tO sTaY iN bUsiNeSs wOuLd dO.

Is that supposed to be a negative remark? He's taking care of customers so let's find a way to be snarky about it?

I've seen people use lag-type bolts with rubber washers on subs. HUGE no-no. They think it's good to use.

One guy pulled one apart recently. Didn't install it. The failure wasn't due to torqueing the surround. Nope. This dude intentionally pulled the surround apart. Then complained. After he intentionally damaged the sub.

This reminds me of so many discussions online where people make statements that are false or technically wrong, I try to help/educate them, and they refuse to listen because they're so committed to their argument they refuse to believe anything other than what they're saying. You could present them with scientific facts and "Well, I read this online so I'm going to believe that."

Baffling.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

JI808 said:


> You're grasping for things to be negative about.
> 
> "Holding on to old stock to sell at Black Friday"  Baseless conjecture. No point. No truth. You just want to be disparaging.
> 
> ...


Yes...all I'm sure all that you just wrote would be absolutely bafflingly baffle. 
But...all that to explain some screws....at some point in time. Even you will go minisq.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> Yes...all I'm sure all that you just wrote would be absolutely bafflingly baffle.
> But...all that to explain some screws....at some point in time. Even you will go minisq.


You're trying too hard to be negative and disregarded/ignored a lot of the post.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

JI808 said:


> You're trying too hard to be negative and disregarded/ignored a lot of the post.


No I'm not. You are trying your best to have an argument with me. 
You should be looking at glue suppliers for your boy at si


----------



## TomtheCat (5 mo ago)

cowdog360 said:


> I wonder how an AudioFrog GB12 would fare? I have an SQL-12 in .85cf in my Model 3 on an E1000.1 and really like it. I can’t really give it more power without worrying about my electrical.


I just swapped out my GB10 for an SQL-12 today. I will say the GB10 integrates seamlessly with my front stage (2-way GB15+GB60). The soundstage is perfect, even at full blast you can't tell there's a sub behind you. The music sounds accurate and faithfully reproduced, which would be great in a listening room but I have a somewhat noisy car and I drive on ****ty roads lol.

In contrast, the SQL-12 makes its presence known. The rumble was immediately apparent even at low volume. In fairness, it's not exactly apples to apples and the system is currently tuned for the 10". I imagine it'll integrate a lot better after tuning. My initial impression is that it digs nice and low, noticeably more than my GB10. But perhaps the GB12 would too. 

If I had to compare the GB to the SQL based on my impressions so far, I want to say the GB sounds more... musical?

I was actually shopping for a GB12 until the SI Black Friday sale came along. But now that I've heard the SQL-12 I find it hard to justify spending 3x more on the GB, but I'll have to retune and listen again before I decide. I really like what I'm hearing out of the SQL so far though.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

...


----------



## AudioGeezer (4 mo ago)

Not trying to hijack this thread, but I'm a little concerned know since I purchased 2 SQL 12s. I'll be powering them with a RF T1500-1bdcp. That amp has been dyno'ed to put out over 3k dynamically. Will I be underpowering those subs? I will be putting them into a 1 cu. ft. enclosure per sub, 2 cubes total.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

AudioGeezer said:


> Not trying to hijack this thread, but I'm a little concerned know since I purchased 2 SQL 12s. I'll be powering them with a RF T1500-1bdcp. That amp has been dyno'ed to put out over 3k dynamically. Will I be underpowering those subs? I will be putting them into a 1 cu. ft. enclosure per sub, 2 cubes total.


3k and a pair of 12's will pound. Wiring them down to 1 ohm i assume?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Really guys. Enough with the of topic. Minisq you definitely came in here instigating. Please be the respectful guy you are normally on here. 

Everyone else. PM Minisq to argue. Don't tear up everyone else's thread.


----------



## AudioGeezer (4 mo ago)

miniSQ said:


> 3k and a pair of 12's will pound. Wiring them down to 1 ohm i assume?


Yes, 1 Ohm.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

AudioGeezer said:


> Yes, 1 Ohm.


You should be fine, but I think you are maybe optimistic that you will get 3k from this amp. yes on his bench it gets there, but does your car have enough juice to get it there?


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

Grinder said:


> @Blade73 what was the net volume of your Alpine box? Entering TS parameters now...


1.3 after port. Built it to Alpines specs. It was thrown together quickly and sloppy.

















Here's a vid with it playing in the same position and facing the same direction as I have the SQL. Going to pull the SQL in a while and check it over.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Blade73 said:


> 1.3 after port. Built it to Alpines specs. It was thrown together quickly and sloppy.
> 
> View attachment 354288
> View attachment 354289
> ...


Oh, for f*cks sake... So, this whole freaking mess of a thread boils down to comparing a ported Type R to a sealed SQL... SMH.

I'm out.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Grinder said:


> Oh, for f*cks sake... So, this whole freaking mess of a thread boils down to comparing a ported Type R to a sealed SQL... SMH.
> 
> I'm out.


my thoughts exactly when i saw that picture. wtf.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

JI808 said:


> Have you reached out Nick or just posted here? [email protected]


I haven't. I was hoping to find something I was overlooking. I have a lot going on but will pull the sub today and check it over. If I don't see any issues jumping out, I'll contact him. Thanks for the link.👍


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 12, 2017)

This thread title is extremely misleading. 

New title: _ Unrealistic expectations from end user comparing sealed vs. ported sub_.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> This thread title is extremely misleading.
> 
> New title: _ Unrealistic expectations from end user comparing sealed vs. ported sub_.


Or.....Newsflash folks, my ported box plays louder than me sealed box.


----------



## MrToadsWildRide (Jun 10, 2021)

Mad Scientist said:


> This thread title is extremely misleading.
> 
> New title: _ Unrealistic expectations from end user comparing sealed vs. ported sub_.





miniSQ said:


> Or.....Newsflash folks, my ported box plays louder than me sealed box.


With all the other misconceptions on the site, why not add this one?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Alright. Let the op chime in. He clearly didn't realize.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

Grinder said:


> Oh, for f*cks sake... So, this whole freaking mess of a thread boils down to comparing a ported Type R to a sealed SQL... SMH.
> 
> I'm out.


I did what each manufacturer suggested. Not sure what I did wrong here but OK. 

Actually, I've had an Alpine Type S in a sealed box in a older version of the same truck and it was at least as loud as this SQL. For that matter I had a Type E that was probably about the same volume wise. Not to mention 3 different RF's in sealed boxes. Heck, I had to RF Prime 12's in sealed under seat boxes that were about equilivent in output.

Hard to believe that a sub designed to work with a sealed box at 1200w can't go louder than a 500w sub on 600w in a extremely small ported box. Not to mention the SQL having a higher sensitivity.

I'm no expert, just going off what I've personally experienced in my truck.


----------



## MrToadsWildRide (Jun 10, 2021)

Blade73 said:


> I did what each manufacturer suggested. Not sure what I did wrong here but OK.
> 
> Actually, I've had an Alpine Type S in a sealed box in a older version of the same truck and it was at least as loud as this SQL. For that matter I had a Type E that was probably about the same volume wise. Not to mention 3 different RF's in sealed boxes. Heck, I had to RF Prime 12's in sealed under seat boxes that were about equilivent in output.
> 
> ...


You didn't do anything wrong, they just won't sound the same. The sealed box will have less roll off on the lower end and the ported box will have a bump in output above the port frequency. The SQL will have more output at 20hz, the Type R at 50hz. Put the SQL in the recommended ported box and try again.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

Another note, I put the SQL in a ported box I had laying around 1st until I built the sealed box and it actually sounds better in the new sealed box. Not sure what the ported box specs were though as it was a prefab that the type r was in when I purchased it used.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

MrToadsWildRide said:


> You didn't do anything wrong, they just won't sound the same. The sealed box will have less roll off on the lower end and the ported box will have a bump in output above the port frequency. The SQL will have more output at 20hz, the Type R at 50hz. Put the SQL in the recommended ported box and try again.


Thanks for the explanation. If the sub checks out good after I pull it, maybe I'll try a ported box. 👍


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

They are completely different entities.

It will go "louder" at 100 hz or play to 15hz. However the sub that's ported will be louder around the port tuning at 1/5 the power. If the cabin gain happens to be centered around tuning a sealed sub don't stand a chance.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

Theslaking said:


> However the sub that's ported will be louder around the port tuning at 1/5 the power.


That is interesting. I had no idea it would make that big of a difference. Would this rule apply even if the sub was designed to play well in a sealed box? Thanks.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes. Maybe not to the same extreme.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Sealed almost always require more power with everything else the same. They also can handle way more power.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

My eclipse TI subs are legendary small sealed beasts. Pretty much same idea as the sql with more xmax. They will laugh at a clamped 2k in 1.5 cu sealed box. It only takes about 750-900 in 2.3 cubes tuned to 28. I did spl comps with these. I did 150.3 db with two ported. I believe the best I ever got sealed was 142.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Like I said in the beginning. Give it more power you don't need a ported box with this sub. Especially since your probly not gonna make it to the recommended specs. 2-3kRMS. Comparing the ported alpine, with the sealed SQL was unfair. I thought there was 30 plus years of experience involved? 🤔


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Like I said in the beginning. Give it more power you don't need a ported box with this sub. Especially since your probly not gonna make it to the recommended specs. 2-3kRMS. Comparing the ported alpine, with the sealed SQL was unfair. I thought there was 30 plus years of experience involved? 🤔



I too was under the assumption that everything was the same. Sealed vs Ported is a pretty big difference and almost everyone knows that.


----------



## MrToadsWildRide (Jun 10, 2021)

Blade73 said:


> That is interesting. I had no idea it would make that big of a difference. Would this rule apply even if the sub was designed to play well in a sealed box? Thanks.


Some people use EBP to determine the best enclosure type. Compare Closed Speaker-Woofer with optimized- and customized Alignment (The simple EBP calculation is Fs/Qes)

As far as power, you have plenty. For some strange reason, lots of people don't understand how amplifiers work.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

It seems the op thought a specifically designed sealed sub could be out a ported sub. 
As in it was engineered for that specific task so it will be a better tool.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Here's


Blade73 said:


> I did what each manufacturer suggested. Not sure what I did wrong here but OK.
> 
> Actually, I've had an Alpine Type S in a sealed box in a older version of the same truck and it was at least as loud as this SQL. For that matter I had a Type E that was probably about the same volume wise. Not to mention 3 different RF's in sealed boxes. Heck, I had to RF Prime 12's in sealed under seat boxes that were about equilivent in output.
> 
> ...


Here's the fundamental issue:
Type R in 1.3 ft^3 ported at 33 Hz in blue, versus SQL in 1.0 ft^3 sealed in green.


----------



## MrToadsWildRide (Jun 10, 2021)

Grinder said:


> Here's
> 
> Here's the fundamental issue:
> Type R in 1.3 ft^3 ported at 33 Hz in blue, versus SQL in 1.0 ft^3 sealed in green.
> View attachment 354292


You could show him the SQL in the recommended ported box for comparison.


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

Grinder said:


> Here's
> 
> Here's the fundamental issue:
> Type R in 1.3 ft^3 ported at 33 Hz in blue, versus SQL in 1.0 ft^3 sealed in green.
> View attachment 354292


Curious, model the SQL in a ported box.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

....


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

BobTheBirdTurd said:


> Curious, model the SQL in a ported box.


Did anyone ever find the Alpine R T/S for the sub he is comparing to? Model that ported vs SQL sealed vs SQL ported?


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

SQL in 1.5 ft^3 vented at 25 Hz in red (Type R blue, sealed SQL green):


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

SQL tuned at 33 Hz (not recommended for SQ):


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Blade73 said:


> I did what each manufacturer suggested. Not sure what I did wrong here but OK.
> 
> Actually, I've had an Alpine Type S in a sealed box in a older version of the same truck and it was at least as loud as this SQL. For that matter I had a Type E that was probably about the same volume wise. Not to mention 3 different RF's in sealed boxes. Heck, I had to RF Prime 12's in sealed under seat boxes that were about equilivent in output.
> 
> ...


Understood. I apologize for my cranky response. Dealing with 2" of slushy precipitation in the rain this morning...


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Blade73 said:


> Another note, I put the SQL in a ported box I had laying around 1st until I built the sealed box and it actually sounds better in the new sealed box. Not sure what the ported box specs were though as it was a prefab that the type r was in when I purchased it used.
> 
> View attachment 354291


Prefabs are often tuned in the mid-to-high 30s, which will produce a very peaky response from the SQL which needs 24 - 25 Hz tune for flat response and maximum extension.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Blade73 said:


> Thanks for the explanation. If the sub checks out good after I pull it, maybe I'll try a ported box. 👍


1.5 ft^3 at 24 or 25 Hz and you'll be golden. 

...or like @ItsonlyaHONDA said, give the sealed SQL more power - because 1.5 ft^3 at 24 or 25 Hz with adequate port area to prevent port noise can be quite a challenge to design and build.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Grinder said:


> SQL tuned at 33 Hz:
> View attachment 354294


Uhhh uhhh uhh, now put 2k of power on it. Lol


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

Power compression is still a thing


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Uhhh uhhh uhh, now put 2k of power on it. Lol


Exactly LoL I just now edited that post to add "(not recommended for SQ)."


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Alpine USA watching this thread like…


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Blade73 said:


> I haven't. I was hoping to find something I was overlooking. I have a lot going on but will pull the sub today and check it over. If I don't see any issues jumping out, I'll contact him. Thanks for the link.👍


No need at all to contact him. You're comparing ported to sealed and left that out of the discussion.

There's ported SQL specs on the Stereo Integrity website. I usually build 2.1ft^3 tuned to 22Hz.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Like I said in the beginning. Give it more power you don't need a ported box with this sub. Especially since your probly not gonna make it to the recommended specs. 2-3kRMS. Comparing the ported alpine, with the sealed SQL was unfair. I thought there was 30 plus years of experience involved? 🤔


Ok the Alpine was ported...well ****...that is no comparison. 
I ran a ported type r 10 for about a year. 2012 or 2013. 
Its the best all around sub I've had. The type r 8s we're ok. But that 10 I remember. 1.5 cu 32 hertz. It was perfect. I took a 8 w7 out for it. I wrecked the avenger and the only thing that made it out was the sub box. The insurance actually tried to deny my claim because of the box not being bolted down. 
If the Alpine was ported and you loved it like I loved mine. Get a 12 type r. Port that *****. 
Or add a second ten. You like what you like. 
I can't even say how many of these forum boners like this I've been disappointed with. 
The jbl ms 6.5 components that everyone raved about. Literally everyone. Mini sq will remember those. 
They sucked. Last thing I bought based on forum recommendations.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

Grinder said:


> SQL in 1.5 ft^3 vented at 25 Hz in red (Type R blue, sealed SQL green):
> View attachment 354293


That's a 12 sql right? And the Alpine a 10. Right?


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> Ok the Alpine was ported...well ****...that is no comparison.
> I ran a ported type r 10 for about a year. 2012 or 2013.
> Its the best all around sub I've had. The type r 8s we're ok. But that 10 I remember. 1.5 cu 32 hertz. It was perfect. I took a 8 w7 out for it. I wrecked the avenger and the only thing that made it out was the sub box. The insurance actually tried to deny my claim because of the box not being bolted down.
> If the Alpine was ported and you loved it like I loved mine. Get a 12 type r. Port that ***.
> ...


I've bought both the SQL and the Brahma X from recomdations from this site. I love em both. My Brahma X ported at 32hz is insane on 2k. Clean n loud, and doesn't strain my electrical. I've noticed these last few morning with the heater on, on my way to work I can drop my voltage down to low 13s with the 2 SQLs on 4k. My next sub I'm planing on the Kali 15". 😍


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> That's a 12 sql right? And the Alpine a 10. Right?


Yes, SQL-12. I don't think OP ever actually said the Alpine was a 12, but that has been the assumption. Modeling results are for the SWR-1242D.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> I've bought both the SQL and the Brahma X from recomdations from this site. I love em both. My Brahma X ported at 32hz is insane on 2k. Clean n loud, and doesn't strain my electrical. I've noticed these last few morning with the heater on, on my way to work I can drop my voltage down to low 13s with the 2 SQLs on 4k. My next sub I'm planing on the Kali 15". 😍


I could just look but what's the depth on that brahma?
I'm looking for something. But I don't know what it is. 
Just different


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

Grinder said:


> Yes, SQL-12. I don't think OP ever actually said the Alpine was a 12, but that has been the assumption. Modeling results are for the SWR-1242D.


Ok I don't know why I thought it was a ten


----------



## MrToadsWildRide (Jun 10, 2021)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Uhhh uhhh uhh, now put 2k of power on it. Lol


If you need 3 times the power to get to the same level of loudness, is it worth it?
What I mean is, if you model the Alpine with 600 watts in the recommended enclosure and the SQL with 1200 watts in the recommended enclosure, is there any point in which the Alpine is louder?


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

MrToadsWildRide said:


> If you need 3 times the power to get to the same level of loudness, is it worth it?


This is what he meant (both vented at 33 Hz, Alpine at 600 W vs SQL at 2kW):


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Grinder said:


> Understood. I apologize for my cranky response. Dealing with 2" of slushy precipitation in the rain this morning...


I'm not mad. I was trying to convey what I thought the o.p.'s point of view was.

And 2" isn't anything to even frown about. We're getting two feet right now in Buffalo!


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Theslaking said:


> I'm not mad. I was trying to convey what I thought the o.p.'s point of view was.
> 
> And 2" isn't anything to even frown about. We're getting two feet right now in Buffalo!


I was referring to this ([I]Theslaking[/I]_ reacted to your post in the thread Stereo Integrity SQL Dissapointment (Sealed box) with Angry_) for post #82 (for which I apologized to OP in post #109).

I'd take two feet of actual snow over two inches of shushy, icy mess any day.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

MrToadsWildRide said:


> If you need 3 times the power to get to the same level of loudness, is it worth it?
> What I mean is, if you model the Alpine with 600 watts in the recommended enclosure and the SQL with 1200 watts in the recommended enclosure, is there any point in which the Alpine is louder?


I highly doubt the the 2 subs are comparable. I personally would not run any Alpine sub over my SQL. I get it, some ppl are against the glue issues. But I've had nothing but success with mine. 1200w is nothing to the SQL, the Alpine would proby spontaneously combust.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh. I think my only angry was finding out it was ported to sealed. At least that was my only intended one.

You definitely ain't wrong about the slush! Unfortunately it's 32/ 33° today and it's a wet mess.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

MrToadsWildRide said:


> If you need 3 times the power to get to the same level of loudness, is it worth it?
> What I mean is, if you model the Alpine with 600 watts in the recommended enclosure and the SQL with 1200 watts in the recommended enclosure, is there any point in which the Alpine is louder?


That's the path car audio is on. Power is cheap. Subs are less efficient to handle more power, which means larger amps, which means electrical upgrade. It's a never ending cycle.

This ties to the thread about 100-200W for midbass. If you have to push 2000W to get your sub to perform then people think only 50W to a mid is ridiculous. I'm not saying it's right or wrong, it's just how car audio has become. For $500 you can have two 15's and 2,000W.

Alpine doesn't make giant monoblock amps, so they make their woofers match what is available.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Theslaking said:


> Oh. I think my only angry was finding out it was ported to sealed. At least that was my only intended one.
> 
> You definitely ain't wrong about the slush! Unfortunately it's 32/ 33° today and it's a wet mess.


Now I see. I completely misunderstood. Sorry about that.  

Yikes. That sucks. Of course, I pictured two feet of proper snow ...and no wind.


----------



## Selkec (Nov 18, 2018)

Have you taken frequency response measurements? Maybe I missed them. Maybe it’s something like the car’s resonance frequency matched up better with the old sub. without rta measurements it’s all guessing


----------



## Dwarteacher (Oct 17, 2020)

Ok, let us see.'

Owner of a company product and integrity questioned. How Ironic.

An argument ensues over particular types of screws.

The reading and comprehension skills of members are questioned.

Everyone on site who bought an SQL during the early black Friday sale is now questioning their decision and begin frantically searching for Alpine Type R's

All this because the Op didn't realize there would be a difference in output between a ported and sealed box

If the op keeps the video up, anyone who sees it is convinced the Type R is the winner because the video clearly shows it's so

What a wonderful thread; Alpine got some free publicity right before the holidays.

Now everyone should kiss and make up😘😂😂


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Selkec said:


> Have you taken frequency response measurements? Maybe I missed them. Maybe it’s something like the car’s resonance frequency matched up better with the old sub. without rta measurements it’s all guessing


Nah, more like comparing a sealed SQL to a vented Type R...


----------



## MrToadsWildRide (Jun 10, 2021)

Sounds_Insane said:


> That's the path car audio is on. Power is cheap. Subs are less efficient to handle more power, which means larger amps, which means electrical upgrade. It's a never ending cycle.
> 
> This ties to the thread about 100-200W for midbass. If you have to push 2000W to get your sub to perform then people think only 50W to a mid is ridiculous. I'm not saying it's right or wrong, it's just how car audio has become. For $500 you can have two 15's and 2,000W.
> 
> Alpine doesn't make giant monoblock amps, so they make their woofers match what is available.


I understand that, I work in the industry. What I’m saying is that if an Alpine plays as loud as or louder at 600 watts as the SQL does at 1200 watts, were any real improvements made in the OPs listening experience?


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

MrToadsWildRide said:


> I understand that, I work in the industry. What I’m saying is that if an Alpine plays as loud as or louder at 600 watts as the SQL does at 1200 watts, were any real improvements made in the OPs listening experience?



Well, he did say the SQ of the SQL was better, but I don't think that was his goal, so probably not.


----------



## Selkec (Nov 18, 2018)

You can not compare a ported box to a sealed. I’ve seen many times in my own cars a 10db less difference when switching to sealed. THATS THE WHOLE PROBLEM. Make a proper ported box for the sql then tell us it has less output.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

Dwarteacher said:


> Ok, let us see.'
> 
> Owner of a company product and integrity questioned. How Ironic.
> 
> ...


Your really a teacher.....


----------



## Dwarteacher (Oct 17, 2020)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> Your really a teacher.....


No, just play one on the internet.

A bad one at that😂😂


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Dwarteacher said:


> Ok, let us see.' ....
> 
> All this because the Op didn't realize there would be a difference in output between a ported and sealed box
> 
> ...


Easy for you to say. I want all of my time back!


----------



## Dwarteacher (Oct 17, 2020)

Grinder said:


> Easy for you to say. I want all of my time back!


Come on. This thread was fun for you.
You got to play with Winisd and do some problem-solving.
Although the problem you tried to solve didn't exist😂
Plus, you renewed faith in the SQL🤣


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Blade73 said:


> Thought I was upgrading from my old 500w Alpine Type R to the SI SQL. It sounds clean. No problem with the SQ just the "L". Everything is the same except I'm running 1200w @1ohm to the SQL vs 600w @2ohm to the Type R. SQL Has proper box at exactly 1 ft³ net after sub displacement and the Type R was in a box half the size that it should have been. Wishing hadn't sold it.


"Everything else is the same" first confusion- not the same.

"SQL Has proper box at exactly 1 ft³ net after sub displacement and the Type R was in a box half the size that it should have been." Second confusion - doesn't specify type of box for the R just that it's smaller

"Wishing hadn't sold it." 3rd confusion- why sell the sub before knowing you would be satisfied. I still have Kicker subs that I know damn well im never gonna run.

4th confusion- no video on the R excursion which would have shown the ported box.

I had my skar VFX in a pre-fab ported box (qbomb) and it was louder than anything I've ever had in my car. Louder that the 2 SQLs on 4k. But it sounded like a$$. Excelled at 40-50hz and nothing else. I'm I going to bash on the SQLs cuz the skar got louder on 1200w vs 4k sealed. No and I definitely won't post it online.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Dwarteacher said:


> Come on. This thread was fun for you.
> You got to play with Winisd and do some problem-solving.
> Although the problem you tried to solve didn't exist😂


100% true.


----------



## wizzi001 (Apr 29, 2011)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> "Everything else is the same" first confusion- not the same.
> 
> "SQL Has proper box at exactly 1 ft³ net after sub displacement and the Type R was in a box half the size that it should have been." Second confusion - doesn't specify type of box for the R just that it's smaller
> 
> ...


Right, I never sell my old subs. I have some 10" Type R subs that one may be gen 1 that I still have. Hell, I still have a bnib JL Audio 12W6V2 I have had since 2011 along with a used one plus some other subs, lol.


----------



## MrToadsWildRide (Jun 10, 2021)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> I highly doubt the the 2 subs are comparable. I personally would not run any Alpine sub over my SQL. I get it, some ppl are against the glue issues. But I've had nothing but success with mine. 1200w is nothing to the SQL, the Alpine would proby spontaneously combust.


Yes, yes we know…you think the SQL is the be all, end all of subwoofers.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)




----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

MrToadsWildRide said:


> Yes, yes we know…you think the SQL is the be all, end all of subwoofers.


No. I think the SI HST and the Adire Kali are the end all be all subs. But those are ventures for later. It depends on the end goal. I wanted subs to get loud and clean in a small sealed box so i can keep some trunk space. There is no better to me than the SQL. If I wanted to just get loud I'd be running sundown subs in ported boxes. 

My front sub is a Herlz ML2000.3, an other sub that can take a beating in small sealed box and play fairly high. 

I don't discriminate subs, but the SQLs have exceeded my expectations. That's the reason I recommend them n try to help the ppl with them.


----------



## kiklop32 (Oct 28, 2021)

MrToadsWildRide said:


> Yes, yes we know…you think the SQL is the be all, end all of subwoofers.


I believe that if he do not write that he has SQL with 4k three times per day, he will turn into stone


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

miniSQ said:


> Like I said in the beginning. Give it more power you don't need a ported box with this sub. Especially since your probly not gonna make it to the recommended specs. 2-3kRMS. Comparing the ported alpine, with the sealed SQL was unfair. I thought there was 30 plus years of experience involved? 🤔


As far as my experience, I started at 16 with a 15'' RF Punch running off of a small punch amp. Can't remember the model but we referred to them as cheater amps. I'm now 49. Never claimed to be a know it all or expert. I only stated that to save people time on asking the normal questions that you would ask a "noon". I came in here and humbly asked for advice. I had no dog in this fight about glue or Nick. I only learned about SI less than a month ago while researching SQ subs and read a lot of positive stuff about them. That's all I have to go on and have no intentions other than figuring out if I'm doing something or if there is something wrong with the sub.

I have a friend who is a wood worker so I can have him make anything that is out of my skill level if it would make it as loud as the Type are was. It would only cost me the lumber. That would be cheaper than upgrading electrical to support bigger power unless my factory alt can handle the power I would need, not to mention the cost of a bigger amp.

I may have found the problem but not sure. I'll post some pics but what I don't understand with 2 of the recomendations is,

Needs more power:
The sub is looks like it's moving to it's limit on the current power. Wouldn't it be moving less if it was under powered?

Needs ported box:
I know that ported is generally louder but I was under the impression this particular sub was designed to work just as well or better in a sealed box. The only first hand experience I have with ported vs sealed was with a 12'' Type S and it was no where near this drastic of a difference. I've had RF Punch & prime, Alpine S & E, Old School Soundstream all in sealed boxes and all in trucks except for the SS and they all caused more vibration and sounded louder to my ears than this SI. Except for the type E. That was about equal.

Not arguing, just wondering why.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

SQL does not want to be in a ported box.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

miniSQ said:


> SQL does not want to be in a ported box.


I'm surprised, as 56.9 EBP suggests that it "might" do well in ported.

Doesn't make a lot of sense though, to use small-box, high-excursion subs in ported.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Blade73 said:


> As far as my experience, I started at 16 with a 15'' RF Punch running off of a small punch amp. Can't remember the model but we referred to them as cheater amps. I'm now 49. Never claimed to be a know it all or expert. I only stated that to save people time on asking the normal questions that you would ask a "noon". I came in here and humbly asked for advice. I had no dog in this fight about glue or Nick. I only learned about SI less than a month ago while researching SQ subs and read a lot of positive stuff about them. That's all I have to go on and have no intentions other than figuring out if I'm doing something or if there is something wrong with the sub.
> 
> I have a friend who is a wood worker so I can have him make anything that is out of my skill level if it would make it as loud as the Type are was. It would only cost me the lumber. That would be cheaper than upgrading electrical to support bigger power unless my factory alt can handle the power I would need, not to mention the cost of a bigger amp.
> 
> ...


You did nothing wrong, that sub just needs more power to get the full benefit of the small sealed box. I promise it can take it. I'm not the only one running more than rated power to them. But it's a very versatile sub. You can put it in just about any type of box. But you will get a massive peak at Port tuning and above. A lil EQing can fix that. But tunning to the manufacturer specification plus a lil more port area is going to be hard to do and the port area will take up more room than the subs Air space. 

I can't explain the why, it's too technical for me. It has to do with the subs parameters and specs.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

kiklop32 said:


> I believe that if he do not write that he has SQL with 4k three times per day, he will turn into stone


Lol 🤣 

Im proud that the sub can take it and sound excellent doing so. How many subs do we know of that can do so. I have the power 🔋 might as well put it to use. I have way more bass that needed and enjoy it daily.


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

Blade73 said:


> As far as my experience, I started at 16 with a 15'' RF Punch running off of a small punch amp. Can't remember the model but we referred to them as cheater amps. I'm now 49. Never claimed to be a know it all or expert. I only stated that to save people time on asking the normal questions that you would ask a "noon". I came in here and humbly asked for advice. I had no dog in this fight about glue or Nick. I only learned about SI less than a month ago while researching SQ subs and read a lot of positive stuff about them. That's all I have to go on and have no intentions other than figuring out if I'm doing something or if there is something wrong with the sub.
> 
> I have a friend who is a wood worker so I can have him make anything that is out of my skill level if it would make it as loud as the Type are was. It would only cost me the lumber. That would be cheaper than upgrading electrical to support bigger power unless my factory alt can handle the power I would need, not to mention the cost of a bigger amp.
> 
> ...


Some subs are designed to be sealed, some ported. I've had both and I prefer sealed. But in general, ported can and do get louder with less power depending on the box. Not every sub can go in any box with a port. Well, it can, but will sound like turds hitting the ground. The box must be built and tuned for what the sub is designed for. Sealed boxes are much easier to build and design, generally are much smaller but can take much larger amounts of power to reach it's potential. Looking at the subs TS parameters, the subs QTS parameter will generally tell you what the sub will be good at. Higher QTS is better ported, lower seal. Some can be right in the middle and work in either. That is my understanding of it anyway, I'm sure someone will correct me if I misspoke.


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

miniSQ said:


> SQL does not want to be in a ported box.


SQL12 work great in a properly ported and sized enclosure but the task to craft that enclosure (especially for a single) is a herculean one. I've designed a single 12 ported enclosure that is to spec down to 20Hz port tuning but the labyrinth port is folded 3x and when made out of MDF it is a beast to move. 

Doing 2 x 12 ported is much easier and if you've got the need will satisfy all but the most jaded basshead. Where there's a will there's a way. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiklop32 (Oct 28, 2021)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Lol 🤣
> 
> Im proud that the sub can take it and sound excellent doing so. How many subs do we know of that can do so. I have the power 🔋 might as well put it to use. I have way more bass that needed and enjoy it daily.


I am also happy with my sub with way less power


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Lol 🤣
> 
> Im proud that the sub can take it and sound excellent doing so. How many subs do we know of that can do so. I have the power 🔋 might as well put it to use. I have way more bass that needed and enjoy it daily.


I threw a 1K at my IDMax 12 and it wanted more in an 1.3cuft box.


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

If you guys want an Amazing sub check out the Alpine X series. That’s what I run. They will not work in a small 1 cu ft box like the SQL. But 1.5 cubes they come alive. 2 cubes can be even better if you have the room.

A lot of the same design ideas of the X sub and the X amplifiers are being used in the new F1 Status. My X sub is only like 84db @ 1 watt sensitivity so it likes a good 1kw on tap for power, but it’s got dual shorting rings, insane excursion, etc… the R and the X are both klippel designed to have a nice BL curve.

But so is the SQL. As for the glue I’ve heard of that happening to several people now. Shoot I myself and someone else I know got a Audiofrog GB12 with a surround flopping off due to not applying enough glue.

It’s Bull$$t to be honest - QC needs to be better, but I used some E6000 and it worked just fine.

The Audiofrog, SQL, and Alpine are three of my favorite subs I’ve ever used… the Audiofrog was very clean, almost too clean, but if you want clean SQ it will do the job well.

Every company has its good stuff and bad stuff that slips through. My SI TM65 mkivs have excellent top notch build quality and a good glue job, but obviously there was an issue with some of the SQLs… it’s not normal to have to worry about screws but I can also say this is something that I’ve seen happen with a few brands….

Funny enough my Alpine X has some of the best build quality on any sub I’ve ever seen…they have their QC on lock at Alpine, their lower end lines are for sure crappy but they have good assembly quality and some stand out products in their higher end lines.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

cman said:


> It’s Bull$$t to be honest - QC needs to be better


could be worse:
















Lanzar Sound LC8S 8" Car Subwoofer Speaker WOOFER 4 Ohm 150 WATTS RARE NOS | eBay


This listing is for a NOS Lanzar Sound LC8S 8" Car Subwoofer Speaker. This speaker NEEDS TO BE RE-FOAMED FROM YEARS OF BEING IN STORAGE. This is an expensive sub but you can get it here for much less. These are great sounding subs. Features: ---8" ---4 Ohm ---150 WATTS ---MADE IN THE USA! SALE...



www.ebay.com


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

kiklop32 said:


> I am also happy with my sub with way less power


I'm happy that your happy. Essentially that's the end goal right?


----------



## cowdog360 (Jan 17, 2021)

You should really look into the 2.12 cf ported box that JL808 built. It's tuned at 22hz, and everyone says this design pounds hard:


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

daloudin said:


> SQL12 work great in a properly ported and sized enclosure but the task to craft that enclosure (especially for a single) is a herculean one. I've designed a single 12 ported enclosure that is to spec down to 20Hz port tuning but the labyrinth port is folded 3x and when made out of MDF it is a beast to move.
> 
> Doing 2 x 12 ported is much easier and if you've got the need will satisfy all but the most jaded basshead. Where there's a will there's a way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Yeah, i was just giving the cliffnotes version. Plus i have tried the SQL12 in sealed and the recommended ported box and it just sounds better in a sealed box. And i am a ported box guy.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

I want to apologize to the OP. I see that it's the first thread you have ever started and we all kinda went on a tangent. 

You just wanted to know if you did anything wrong and why you had more output on less power. 

The only thing you did wrong was compared sealed vs ported. Technically and physically in your install I'm sure you did nothing wrong. Your just going to get more output from the ported box. If you want to get loud on less power in a ported box. I'd suggest the GB12 or the Brahma.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

To the title bashers. If I knew a 600w sub ported would be drastically louder and cause way more vibration than a sealed on 1200 that was designed to work in sealed, there wouldn't be a title because I wouldn't have a question.

Here's what I've found. Not sure if the voice coil should look like this. Surround not attached in 3 places. Not sure if it's bad enough to cause air leak as I didn't want to forcefully pull it if it was OK. Here's some pics





































Couple general pics of surround & glue.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> I want to apologize to the OP. I see that it's the first thread you have ever started and we all kinda went on a tangent.
> 
> You just wanted to know if you did anything wrong and why you had more output on less power.
> 
> The only thing you did wrong was compared sealed vs ported. Technically and physically in your install I'm sure you did nothing wrong. Your just going to get more output from the ported box. If you want to get loud on less power in a ported box. I'd suggest the GB12 or the Brahma.


I looked at that GB 12 when I was researching. I would probably have purchased it if I spent enough time driving to justify the cost.👍


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Blade73 said:


> To the title bashers. If I knew a 600w sub ported would be drastically louder and cause way more vibration than a sealed on 1200 that was designed to work in sealed, there wouldn't be a title because I wouldn't have a question.
> 
> Here's what I've found. Not sure if the voice coil should look like this. Surround not attached in 3 places. Not sure if it's bad enough to cause air leak as I didn't want to forcefully pull it if it was OK. Here's some pics
> 
> ...


1.6 should be fine. But that is a terrible glue job. Damn Chinese children!!.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Did you have issues with screws getting wound up in glue. I had to back out on some then throw them away cuz they got stuck. That glue is extra hard to take off the screw.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

If ^^^that^^^ is the voice coil, it looks like it got very hot (or is that how all SQL voice coils look?). And could that be an alternating burn pattern suggesting that only one of the two coils got hot?

1.6 ohms is good for a 2-ohm DVC

I'm not touching the whole glue thing with someone else's ten foot pole.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> 1.6 should be fine. But that is a terrible glue job. Damn Chinese children!!.


I thought SI made (assembled) their stuff in house, or is that just certain things?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Blade73 said:


> To the title bashers. If I knew a 600w sub ported would be drastically louder and cause way more vibration than a sealed on 1200 that was designed to work in sealed, there wouldn't be a title because I wouldn't have a question.
> 
> Here's what I've found. Not sure if the voice coil should look like this. Surround not attached in 3 places. Not sure if it's bad enough to cause air leak as I didn't want to forcefully pull it if it was OK. Here's some pics
> 
> ...


Where did you get that sub? What is its history? As much as i think the glue on the SQL's suck, that is not factory glue. Its been repaired by someone. Is it a D2 Sub or a D4 sub, and how are you wiring it, and how are you reading in the pic with the dmm? Just one coil or both?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Sounds_Insane said:


> I thought SI made (assembled) their stuff in house, or is that just certain things?


Everything except the SQL's those come built and boxed from china and Nick just slaps a label on them. That is 100% not factory glue. Its been repaired. Badly.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Sounds_Insane said:


> I thought SI made (assembled) their stuff in house, or is that just certain things?


SQLs are China made, but i believethey were engineered and designed by Nick or some one here in the US. Everything else is in house.


----------



## kiklop32 (Oct 28, 2021)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> I'm happy that your happy. Essentially that's the end goal right?


The goal is to win every pissing contest


----------



## kiklop32 (Oct 28, 2021)

Blade73 said:


> To the title bashers. If I knew a 600w sub ported would be drastically louder and cause way more vibration than a sealed on 1200 that was designed to work in sealed, there wouldn't be a title because I wouldn't have a question.
> 
> Here's what I've found. Not sure if the voice coil should look like this. Surround not attached in 3 places. Not sure if it's bad enough to cause air leak as I didn't want to forcefully pull it if it was OK. Here's some pics
> Couple general pics of surround & glue.


Wow what a glue job.....


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

New coil ⬆










After I threw 3k at 1 for an extend amout of time and made it get stinky and cry smoke. Looks bad but still sounds good. I'm still waiting for it to die, but it won't no matter how hard I try.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Could this be evidence of somehow running on only one coil (which, if so, may explain limited output)? If not, why does there appear to be an alternating pattern to the coloration?


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

kiklop32 said:


> The goal is to win every pissing contest


Well if that's the case, I got 4k for my rear subs, 1300 for my front sub, 200 for my midbasses, and 100 for everything else. Won't be turning to stone today.

Yea, Yea, I know the speakers are not seeing the power available. I'm not doing that with you again. 🤡


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Grinder said:


> Could this be evidence of somehow running on only one coil (which, if so, may explain limited output)? If not, why does there appear to be an alternating pattern to the coloration?


It kinda does look like that. Clean on top then dirty on bottom. Maybe the 2nd coil jump over was accidentally disconnected during installation.


----------



## MrToadsWildRide (Jun 10, 2021)

This thread isn’t doing SQLs any favors.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Grinder said:


> Could this be evidence of somehow running on only one coil (which, if so, may explain limited output)? If not, why does there appear to be an alternating pattern to the coloration?


Thats why i asked him how he was wiring it, and what the history of the sub is. That glue sure looks like someone used a q-tip and some rubber cement.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Did you have issues with screws getting wound up in glue. I had to back out on some then throw them away cuz they got stuck. That glue is extra hard to take off the screw.


No issues getting the screws out on mine. There was glue in a few holes though.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

miniSQ said:


> Where did you get that sub? What is its history? As much as i think the glue on the SQL's suck, that is not factory glue. Its been repaired by someone. Is it a D2 Sub or a D4 sub, and how are you wiring it, and how are you reading in the pic with the dmm? Just one coil or both?


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> Ok the Alpine was ported...well ****...that is no comparison.
> I ran a ported type r 10 for about a year. 2012 or 2013.
> Its the best all around sub I've had. The type r 8s we're ok. But that 10 I remember. 1.5 cu 32 hertz. It was perfect. I took a 8 w7 out for it. I wrecked the avenger and the only thing that made it out was the sub box. The insurance actually tried to deny my claim because of the box not being bolted down.
> If the Alpine was ported and you loved it like I loved mine. Get a 12 type r. Port that ***.
> ...


You are so wrong on those JBL Ms that I question any rec you are making from here on out. Kinda serious 😂


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

Grinder said:


> Could this be evidence of somehow running on only one coil (which, if so, may explain limited output)? If not, why does there appear to be an alternating pattern to the coloration?


It was wired correctly when I pulled it out.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> It kinda does look like that. Clean on top then dirty on bottom. Maybe the 2nd coil jump over was accidentally disconnected during installation.


Checked it before I pulled it back out. It was seeing .9 at the terminal.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

I get .08 at my amp with 2 installed. Looks good. But the heat at the coil looks off. We're you getting that same reading when installed initially. I always sanity check the ohm at the amp after installing subs. I usually run dual wire to the sub box terminals. 1 wire per coil to terminal post, per sub. I don't like shoving 2 wires into 1 coil terminal. Pet peeves 🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## Selkec (Nov 18, 2018)

The limited output is because you are still comparing it to a sub in a ported box. Sure it may been designed for a sealed box but that doesn’t mean it’s going to have the output of a ported.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Blade73 said:


> Checked it before I pulled it back out. It was seeing .9 at the terminal.


You should be good with the sub then. It's just more output from the ported box that was the issue. Wasn't really apples to apples even considering double the power.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

return that ****...thats not good. I know Nick has been taking a beating lately. But.....return that.


----------



## Selkec (Nov 18, 2018)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> You should be good with the sub then. It's just more output from the ported box that was the issue. Wasn't really apples to apples even considering double the power.


Yeah, speaking power, is the electrical up to par for double the power? You using 1/0 ofc from a reputable company like knu koncept or sky high. Most brands are complete rip offs and maybe have half the copper inside. What is your electrical ?


----------



## cman (Aug 24, 2020)

Just so everyone is on the same page… going from ported to a small sealed box will require tremendously higher power. Many cars require electrical upgrades over about 1000 watts to keep voltage from dropping big time.

I am not sure if you mentioned it op, but how many amps is your stock alternator, and how does your voltage look when you’re bumping the SQL in the small sealed box (1 cube)?

Trucks and suvs commonly have larger alternators than small cars. So these problems are more prevalent in cars than trucks/suvs 

I am not 100% sure if this is your issue but it could be… 

Also the impedance or should I say DC resistance you are measuring on the voice coils is 100% normal looking. Your readings are exactly what they should be for a dual two ohm subwoofer wired in parallel.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

miniSQ said:


> return that ****...thats not good. I know Nick has been taking a beating lately. But.....return that.


So that was a new sub?


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Selkec said:


> Yeah, speaking power, is the electrical up to par for double the power? You using 1/0 ofc from a reputable company like knu koncept or sky high. Most brands are complete rip offs and maybe have half the copper inside. What is your electrical ?


This is also true. If your electrical is not up to par you may not be giving the juice the amp needs. 1200w isn't much and stock electrical maybe enough to sustain it but wiring is important.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> So that was a new sub?


brand new, 11 days old. I sent a pic of it to Nick who already hates me. I congratulated him on "fixing" the glue problems on the SQL-12


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

miniSQ said:


> brand new, 11 days old. I sent a pic of it to Nick who already hates me. I congratulated him on "fixing" the glue problems on the SQL-12


What....that doesn't look like a bad batch of glue yo. 
It looks like someone was learning how much to use.


----------



## AudioGeezer (4 mo ago)

miniSQ said:


> You should be fine, but I think you are maybe optimistic that you will get 3k from this amp. yes on his bench it gets there, but does your car have enough juice to get it there?


You're probably right. My electrical consists of 1/0 SHCA OFC, 270 amp alt, oversized AGM (largest I could fit in my car) and big 3.


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

damn, he really got rid of that old bunk stock 😬


----------



## Picassotheimpaler (Sep 21, 2014)

Blade73 said:


> View attachment 354338


Looks like the coil got hot. If you bought it new, it's probably from clipping the amp trying to get more out of it than the sealed box wants to give.
But it looks like you got it used and repaired based on the rest of the pics. If that's the case it's probably from the previous owner beating on it, but should still be fine.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Picassotheimpaler said:


> Looks like the coil got hot. If you bought it new, it's probably from clipping the amp trying to get more out of it than the sealed box wants to give.
> But it looks like you got it used and repaired based on the rest of the pics. If that's the case it's probably from the previous owner beating on it, but should still be fine.


its brand new, but improper gain setting and clipping might have caused the burn.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

rimshot said:


> damn, he really got rid of that old bunk stock 😬


Username checks out


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

miniSQ said:


> its brand new, but improper gain setting and clipping might have caused the burn.


Soooooo admittingly I haven't ever hand wound a voice coil. 
But I have wound idk thousands of 24 gauge 3mm kanthal coils. 
Right so I have to believe that the same things happen to each of the two different kinds of coils that I've mentioned. 
If the windings of the coils are uneven then you get hot spot. 
Shorts in the coils winding.
When vaping these hand made coils you can see it when firing the coil. 
I wonder how they mitigate that with these huge coils and such small diameter wiring. 
It looks to me like his voice coil has those same shorts in-between the windings. 
That's why there is such discoloration. 
If I was vaping that coil I would change it out. 
It taste like that thing apparently sounds.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

Fresh 1/0 about a month before getting the SQL to replace the junk previous owner had in the truck. 240 alt. My truck has the full tow package and came set up for 2 batteries but only has one in it. I haven't seen any signs of strain but I'll have test it tomorrow to be sure. 

Aside from box design, vehicle etc. 
Let's say my electrical will only support 600w out of the 1200 the amp has to offer. Wouldn't the SQL with a sensitivity of 92 db be louder on that 600w than the SWR- the SWR-242D or is that not how it works?


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

Picassotheimpaler said:


> Looks like the coil got hot. If you bought it new, it's probably from clipping the amp trying to get more out of it than the sealed box wants to give.
> But it looks like you got it used and repaired based on the rest of the pics. If that's the case it's probably from the previous owner beating on it, but should still be fine.


Purchased new and gains set properly and have a clip light. I absolutely hate the sound of improperly set gains. I'm that guy that's always breaking the bad news to my friends that it isn't a volume knob. I'm pretty sure it goes in one ear and out other 99% of the time though.🤣


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Sensitivity flies out the window when comparing ported vs sealed. You would have to compare sealed vs sealed.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Dude you know what... for your first thread I think you may have broke the record in a 1 day period for viwes and responses. 4k views and over 200 responses. Good Job lol 😆


----------



## Picassotheimpaler (Sep 21, 2014)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> Soooooo admittingly I haven't ever hand wound a voice coil.
> But I have wound idk thousands of 24 gauge 3mm kanthal coils.
> Right so I have to believe that the same things happen to each of the two different kinds of coils that I've mentioned.
> If the windings of the coils are uneven then you get hot spot.
> ...


A vape coil isn't insulated magnet/coil wire like a voice coil is. Even though it looks like bare copper, the wire is coated in a very thin coat of resin insulation to keep that from happening. Then probably dipped again after winding for stability of the coil windings and environmental protection.
I always get a kick out of watching someone getting trying to solder an inductor and wondering why the the leads won't tin. Gotta sand or burn off the coating first. Solder pot works great if you do more than one in a Blue moon.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Blade73 said:


> Fresh 1/0 about a month before getting the SQL to replace the junk previous owner had in the truck. 240 alt. My truck has the full tow package and came set up for 2 batteries but only has one in it. I haven't seen any signs of strain but I'll have test it tomorrow to be sure.
> 
> Aside from box design, vehicle etc.
> Let's say my electrical will only support 600w out of the 1200 the amp has to offer. Wouldn't the SQL with a sensitivity of 92 db be louder on that 600w than the SWR- the SWR-242D or is that not how it works?


Also, that 92 dB sensitivity rating can be misleading if not taking into account the "1 Ohm operation" stipulation (and that it is based on 2.83V/1M and not 1W/1M).

SPL: 92.0 dB (2.83V/1M) – 1 Ohm operation



https://geoffthegreygeek.com/understanding-speaker-sensitivity/


----------



## Picassotheimpaler (Sep 21, 2014)

Grinder said:


> Also, that 92 dB sensitivity rating can be misleading if not taking into account the "1 Ohm operation" stipulation (and that it is based on 2.83V/1M and not 1W/1M).
> 
> SPL: 92.0 dB (2.83V/1M) – 1 Ohm operation
> 
> ...


Yeah, speaker sensitivity ratings are absolutely useless if it just states a a db rating and nothing else. Even if it does specify 1w or 2.83v, it still doesn't tell you all that much without seeing an actual measurement graph to go with it.


----------



## nauc1 (11 mo ago)

why dont you return the SQL and lets start over.

what DIDNT you like about your Type R setup?


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

Picassotheimpaler said:


> A vape coil isn't insulated magnet/coil wire like a voice coil is. Even though it looks like bare copper, the wire is coated in a very thin coat of resin insulation to keep that from happening. Then probably dipped again after winding for stability of the coil windings and environmental protection.
> I always get a kick out of watching someone getting trying to solder an inductor and wondering why the the leads won't tin. Gotta sand or burn off the coating first. Solder pot works great if you do more than one in a Blue moon.


Oh ya...I didn't think about the wire being coated. 
That stuff is a major pia. Especially the thinner wire. 
When you try and burn it off the wire gets super brittle and breaks. Happy to be able to forget that ****. Lol


----------



## kiklop32 (Oct 28, 2021)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Well if that's the case, I got 4k for my rear subs, 1300 for my front sub, 200 for my midbasses, and 100 for everything else. Won't be turning to stone today.
> 
> Yea, Yea, I know the speakers are not seeing the power available. I'm not doing that with you again. 🤡


OK, so you have won contest of the most unused power 
It is my favourite topic


----------



## kiklop32 (Oct 28, 2021)

This is easy one, if you see the video the thing is moving like hell. 
1200W is not a big isue for a decent electrical system - no need for 300A alternator dual battery etc. Especially with music.

It is just sealed vs BR.

Glue job is terrible and discoloration of VC is interesting.

That is all to take from this


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

Grinder said:


> Also, that 92 dB sensitivity rating can be misleading if not taking into account the "1 Ohm operation" stipulation (and that it is based on 2.83V/1M and not 1W/1M).
> 
> SPL: 92.0 dB (2.83V/1M) – 1 Ohm operation
> 
> ...


Interesting. Thanks for the link. 👍


----------



## Selkec (Nov 18, 2018)

kiklop32 said:


> This is easy one, if you see the video the thing is moving like hell.
> 1200W is not a big isue for a decent electrical system - no need for 300A alternator dual battery etc. Especially with music.
> 
> It is just sealed vs BR.
> ...


EXACTLY ! Nuff said


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

nauc1 said:


> why dont you return the SQL and lets start over.
> 
> what DIDNT you like about your Type R setup?


I recently bought this truck and didn't have any big plans but....
My punk neihbor that blast his music at 2-3 am encouraged me to put something in there for some 5am revenge.🤣
I had picked up the Type R in a prefab because I got a good deal. I liked the Type R quite a bit and was very impressed by the output once I realized it was a much older 500w model. Even the SQ was better than other mainstream brands other than a JL I'd had temporarily for a road trip so it wasn't bad at all. As a matter of fact, another guy had a deal on 2 but I didn't want to give up the space.

So, I started my search to find out about latest and greatest. Throughout that search I decided that I should act like a mature adult and go for SQ as I felt that would make me happier long term vs temporary revenge on the neighbor. I knew from reading that it may not give the same percieved volume but I seem to recognize and appreciate good SQ more so then friends and family by a long shot. I do have a friend running a JL but then he's using the factory Bose door speakers and they are junk IMO. He thinks they are special though because of that name.

I landed on the SQL because it seemed like a great price on the sale and it had that "L" on it so I thought I could have the best of both worlds.

I've read enough to know that ported is considered louder even if it does get regurgitated 10k times a day by people who have never done a direct comparison themselves or has a clue on general. 

I just thought a 1k w sub would be much much louder. It's not that I expected the same output. It's that literary every sub I've ever run has been equal or louder. The only thing that didn't match the output of the SQL was a very old 8" bazooka bass tube.

Sorry for the ramble. Just trying to paint a picture of what lead me here.

For a simple amswer, I want decent SQ but to also strongly feel the bass without spending too much as I spend less than 3 hrs a week in this truck. I absolutely love how the SQL seems to just blend perfectly with my components but the output is just so low that I'd be willing to sacrifice a little SQ for greater output although I'm leaning towards SQ. The difference is just to drastic. Much, much more drastic than sealed vs ported in my real world experience comparing a Type S in the past in both boxes. Well I guess that wasn't a simple answer. Can I have my cake and eat it to?🤣


I considered another Type R but they don't seem to be as reasonable priced these days. I loved my friends JL but avoided them due to the cost/power ratio.

What I really want is to go back in time 30-35 years when the big desicion was to run Rockford or Kicker with RF being the easy choice. I'd throw a sub in whatever crappy box I built knowing nothing about ported/sealed etc and it gave a back massage on low power. I can't figure out how we're running 4 times+ the power yet I'm not hearing even 2 times the output. Maybe 200w just seemed like a lot more back then because my hearing was much better. I don't know.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

nauc1 said:


> why dont you return the SQL and lets start over


Forgot to address this. I sent Nick a email last night to inquire. We'll see what he says.👍


----------



## MrToadsWildRide (Jun 10, 2021)

Grinder said:


> Also, that 92 dB sensitivity rating can be misleading if not taking into account the "1 Ohm operation" stipulation (and that it is based on 2.83V/1M and not 1W/1M).
> 
> SPL: 92.0 dB (2.83V/1M) – 1 Ohm operation
> 
> ...


SPL: 92.0 dB (8W/1M)
Made me think of this


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

So I glued the loose parts on the surround yesterday and let it cure overnight. It most definitely sounds louder so I guess it was leaking. With that said, I'd still like more volume than what I'm getting. Ported box for the SQL or different sub. Was looking at the American Bass XR before I purchased the SQL. May do more research on that.


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

Just port the SQL and call it a day.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Blade73 said:


> I recently bought this truck and didn't have any big plans but....
> My punk neihbor that blast his music at 2-3 am encouraged me to put something in there for some 5am revenge.🤣
> I had picked up the Type R in a prefab because I got a good deal. I liked the Type R quite a bit and was very impressed by the output once I realized it was a much older 500w model. Even the SQ was better than other mainstream brands other than a JL I'd had temporarily for a road trip so it wasn't bad at all. As a matter of fact, another guy had a deal on 2 but I didn't want to give up the space.
> 
> ...


Truth, back in thre day i has a pair of kicker comp 10's in a sealed box on a bridged hifonics Vulcan. 180 watts and it hit harder than anything i have had in the past 10 years. The SQL is a decent sub, i just think you have a defective one.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

Taking this thread on it's 37th tangent, I wanted to compare old subs to modern ones. I used Kicker because old T/S parameters are still on their site. I compared the Comp C12c and F12c to a Solobaric L7 12. the enclosures below are *Kicker recommended at rated power*.

SPL graph:
L7 ported is Blue 900W
F12c ported is Green 400W
L7 sealed is Red 750W
C12c sealed is Orange 400W








The L7 ported performs way better than the other enclosures, but the other 3 are probably unnoticeably close


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

Sounds_Insane said:


> Taking this thread on it's 37th tangent, I wanted to compare old subs to modern ones. I used Kicker because old T/S parameters are still on their site. I compared the Comp C12c and F12c to a Solobaric L7 12. the enclosures below are *Kicker recommended at rated power*.
> 
> SPL graph:
> L7 ported is Blue 900W
> ...


What year l7 is that ?


----------



## Fish Chris 2 (Dec 18, 2019)

Geez, every sealed box I've ever had was a major disappointment !
Never again.


----------



## Selkec (Nov 18, 2018)

Fish Chris 2 said:


> Geez, every sealed box I've ever had was a major disappointment !
> Never again.


Same! Last one didn’t last a day


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Theslaking said:


> Sealed almost always require more power with everything else the same. They also can handle way more power.


I’d not go that far, ported boxes handle power as well if not better than sealed, that’s why they do huge spls with big power a sub, if you add conditions to that statement then it can be correct, but in general a ported enclosure will take more power as long as a subsonic is in place or it’s tuned low


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Yes, ported will take more power. Thermally and mechanically. Dispenses heat better that sealed and you will need more power to reach Xmax on the driver. 

Sealed needs more power to get louder and you'll need a driver with more xmax to do so.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Yes, ported will take more power. Thermally and mechanically. Dispenses heat better that sealed and you will need more power to reach Xmax on the driver.
> 
> Sealed needs more power to get louder and you'll need a driver with more xmax to do so.


Exactly. That's why you see subs like that older Rockford power series. 5 inch coils. 10mm xmax. 
Or something like that. Big ass short heavy gauge wire coils. 
Sealed tends to be smaller diameter but much longer. Jbl power series subs is about the best of both worlds. 
Not the gti.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

I don't know - I've been pretty damn happy with my wimpy JL Stealthbox (sealed enclosure with 10" sub).

That things plays flat down to about 10hz. 600w gets me more bass than I can use (again, for ME inside the car).

I was pretty impressed with how low that sub plays.

So it sounds like ported subs don't play as low as sealed, but play louder?


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

jtrosky said:


> I don't know - I've been pretty damn happy with my wimpy JL Stealthbox (sealed enclosure with 10" sub).
> 
> That things plays flat down to about 10hz. 600w gets me more bass than I can use (again, for ME inside the car).
> 
> ...


It depends


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

Of course it depends on specifics, but generally speaking, I thought sealed was known to play lower and ported is known to play louder (with the same wattage).

Again, I'm talking about general pros/cons of sealed vs ported..


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

jtrosky said:


> I don't know - I've been pretty damn happy with my wimpy JL Stealthbox (sealed enclosure with 10" sub).
> 
> That things plays flat down to about 10hz. 600w gets me more bass than I can use (again, for ME inside the car).
> 
> ...


You be the judge:

Dayton HF 15 in 2.8 ft^ 3 sealed (blue - 34 Hz F3).

Dayton HF 15 in 9.5 ft^3 vented at 18 Hz (green - 17 Hz F3).












Dayton HF 15 in 9.5 ft^3 vented at 30 Hz (green - 24 Hz F3).


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

jtrosky said:


> Of course it depends on specifics, but generally speaking, I thought sealed was known to play lower and ported is known to play louder (with the same wattage).
> 
> Again, I'm talking about general pros/cons of sealed vs ported..


Don't forget cabin gain.









Subwoofer Room/Cabin Gain: What it is and how to model...


Thanks to cabin gain we can get a good deal of "free" bass in our cars. But what is it, how do you get it, and how can you model it when you're shopping woofers for your house or car? This is something I've seen come up a few times and has been asked to me directly. So, in this video I address...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## Picassotheimpaler (Sep 21, 2014)

Grinder said:


> You be the judge:
> 
> Dayton HF 15 in 2.8 ft^ 3 sealed (blue - 34 Hz F3).
> 
> ...


Kicker is that for the same box size, you can get the same ( if not more) low end output and a lot more +50hz by using 2 more sealed drivers with the same power behind them. Atleast in this particular case.
You just have to spend that much more money on amps and subs.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

jtrosky said:


> Of course it depends on specifics, but generally speaking, I thought sealed was known to play lower and ported is known to play louder (with the same wattage).
> 
> Again, I'm talking about general pros/cons of sealed vs ported..


Due to cabin gain and the steeper roll-off of vented, sealed can and often does have lower in-car response than vented. Due to it's use of the driver's back wave, ported can and often does play louder than sealed.


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

Grinder said:


> You be the judge:
> 
> Dayton HF 15 in 2.8 ft^ 3 sealed (blue - 34 Hz F3).
> 
> ...


That's 9.5cuft, that is a massive box. 😦But it does go much lower.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

BobTheBirdTurd said:


> That's 9.5cuft, that is a massive box. 😦But it does go much lower.


Indeed.

Here is another example.
SQL-12 - 1.5 ft^3 vented at 25 Hz (23 Hz F3) vs 1.0 ft^3 sealed:


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

BobTheBirdTurd said:


> That's 9.5cuft, that is a massive box. 😦But it does go much lower.


I have a pair of HF 15s in my living room (2.8 ft^3 sealed each) and I love them.

If only I had the room, I would love to try them in 9.5 ft^3 vented.


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

Grinder said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Here is another example.
> SQL-12 - 1.5 ft^3 vented at 25 Hz (23 Hz F3) vs 1.0 ft^3 sealed:
> View attachment 354613


How much power do you have set and what's the port length for that graph? The SQLs are pretty cheap, I may get one and try it just for the hell of it. I haven't used ported sub since my Oz Audio ME 12.


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

Grinder said:


> I have a pair of HF 15s in my living room (2.8 ft^3 sealed each) and I love them.
> 
> If only I had the room, I would love to try them in 9.5 ft^3 vented.


Years ago, I took a Diamond Audio 12 with a titanium cone and stuck it in a huge box for a home theater sub. it was something like 5 or 6 cubes port tuned to 22hz if I recall correctly. Thing would rumble the house. Powered it with a 500w plate amp, sadly I didn't get to use it long as I moved into an apartment. It sat a long time until I bought my house and when I went to fire it up, the amp popped. I used it as an end table until a year or so ago when I bought my SVS sub. I still have it in my shed, I may pull the sub one of these days.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

jtrosky said:


> Of course it depends on specifics, but generally speaking, I thought sealed was known to play lower and ported is known to play louder (with the same wattage).
> 
> Again, I'm talking about general pros/cons of sealed vs ported..


Well if you look at graphs of the response of a sealed box woofer vs a ported box woofer.
In almost all instances what you'll see is a gradual roll of in the sealed box woofer graph. That roll off typically starts to happen around 50 hz. 
Luckily for us car audio folk cabin gain starts to really make a difference about 50 hertz. Generally. 
The ported box on the other hand can get pretty weird depending on the sub. 
But generally what you'll see is that around the tuning frequency of the port there is a spike.
Then a very sharp roll. 
But if you port low you get a bunch of free bass down low. 
Also if you port around 45 to 50 hertz about where cabin gain starts counting. You can get huge peaks.huge.
Huge. 10. 15. Even 20 db can be had with just the right amount of port volume vs box space. 
But wait....there more. 
If you were to combine the two. Ported. Sealed. Together at last. Want no more. 
You can get 100db efficiency across a pretty good range orf say 60 to 35 hertz. In some cases lower. 
But ya man ....it just kinda depends on ****.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

BobTheBirdTurd said:


> How much power do you have set and what's the port length for that graph? The SQLs are pretty cheap, I may get one and try it just for the hell of it. I haven't used ported sub since my Oz Audio ME 12.


What I posted is a response curve (not SPL), so power is arbitrary.

SI recommends 20 in^2 port area, for a whopping port length of 53.6" (30 m/s at 1 kW).

I would probably try to cram a 33" 4" flared tube in there (48 m/s at 1 kW), or go with passive radiators.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

BobTheBirdTurd said:


> How much power do you have set and what's the port length for that graph? The SQLs are pretty cheap, I may get one and try it just for the hell of it. I haven't used ported sub since my Oz Audio ME 12.


In case you missed them, take a look at these posts from a few pages back:








Stereo Integrity SQL (Edited)


It seems the op thought a specifically designed sealed sub could be out a ported sub. As in it was engineered for that specific task so it will be a better tool.




www.diymobileaudio.com













Stereo Integrity SQL (Edited)


Thought I was upgrading from my old 500w Alpine Type R to the SI SQL. It sounds clean. No problem with the SQ just the "L". Everything is the same except I'm running 1200w @1ohm to the SQL vs 600w @2ohm to the Type R. SQL Has proper box at exactly 1 ft³ net after sub displacement and the Type R...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

BobTheBirdTurd said:


> That's 9.5cuft, that is a massive box. 😦But it does go much lower.


That's pretty much straight IB at that point.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Sounds_Insane said:


> That's pretty much straight IB at that point.


That 9.5 ft^3 is actually vented.

No wonder you're confused...  


Sounds_Insane said:


> Just put them on ignore. All I see is that the post count in this thread has some gaps in them. You don't see posts, quotes or threads created by users on ignore. I went through the political threads and "ignored" everyone, so sorry if people only made a few posts in them and have moved on from that, but It made this place a lot better.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

Grinder said:


> Oh, for f*cks sake... So, this whole freaking mess of a thread boils down to comparing a ported Type R to a sealed SQL... SMH.
> 
> I'm out.


WOW. KINDA CRAZY Isn't it? LOL Context is everything. facepalm.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Iamsecond said:


> WOW. KINDA CRAZY Isn't it? LOL Context is everything. facepalm.


Yeah, it sure is... We've all been there, though.


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

And somehow this thread has kept going and is now at 13 pages.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

miniSQ said:


> SQL does not want to be in a ported box.


I know your still a bit mad about past things but this statement is not true sir. more bad information to be tossed around


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

The one I had in a ported box was impressive to say the least, but didn't have quite the output I thought it would. This resilient sounds gold does however, and the sound has more character (these are also $249 right now if you are looking for an alt https://www.resilientsounds.com/product-page/gold-12).


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Iamsecond said:


> I know your still a bit mad about past things but this statement is not true sir. more bad information to be tossed around


I'm not mad, and that statement had nothing to do with how i feel about the quality of the glue. IMO it just sounds better sealed, and also sealed it kind of sounds to me like a ported box. Maybe i coujld have worded it differently? LIke...I don't think you need to waste the space and the money to put this driver into a ported box as it sounds really good in a small sealed box.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

I think I've voiced my opinion too many times about the SQLs they sound really good sealed. But to run a pair you need more than the average sub power.


----------



## kiklop32 (Oct 28, 2021)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> I think I've voiced my opinion too many times about the SQLs they sound really good sealed. But to run a pair you need more than the average sub power.


Hmm lets say 4kw?


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

kiklop32 said:


> Hmm lets say 4kw?


Dude... isn't it midnight where you are, go to sleep. Lol 🤣


----------



## kiklop32 (Oct 28, 2021)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Dude... isn't it midnight where you are, go to sleep. Lol 🤣


True, good night


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

Iamsecond said:


> WOW. KINDA CRAZY Isn't it? LOL Context is everything. facepalm.


Not at all. Not everyone was born knowing it all about every topic that exist and those people that weren't blessed with this gift as you were have to learn as they go.

Actually, wait a minute. Shouldn't you have already known that?


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

Iamsecond said:


> Context is everything.


Correct.✅



Blade73 said:


> *So I glued the loose parts on the surround yesterday and let it cure overnight. It* *most definitely sounds louder so I guess it was leaking*. With that said, I'd still like more volume than what I'm getting. Ported box for the SQL or different sub. Was looking at the American Bass XR before I purchased the SQL. May do more research on that.


Still dissapointed in the SQL so the title was accurate from the begining. Nothing has changed except now I know that the minimal amount of volume I was getting had nothing to do with a hole in a box but holes in the QC on this particular subwoofer. 

I do want to take the time to thank you however, athough you contributed absolutely nothing to help the new guy (me) figure out the problem, you did help bump up the post count on this potential record breaking 1st post thread.🤣


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

I don't know how break in works because I've only had a couple subs that I purchased new and had never heard of breaking in a sub at that time.
I would think that it would be gradual but today in the middle of a song, it sounded like I turned the volume up 3 or 4 notches in about 1-2 seconds. If that is not normal, then maybe I should recheck my electrical. 
I kept listening at medium volume as I was running errons and it seemed to stay at the new louder volume but I never detected any more increase. 

I appreciate all the input from everyone that took time to help me figure this out. I'm still waiting on a reply from Nick. I emailed him 2 days ago.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Blade73 said:


> I don't know how break in works because I've only had a couple subs that I purchased new and had never heard of breaking in a sub at that time.
> I would think that it would be gradual but today in the middle of a song, it sounded like I turned the volume up 3 or 4 notches in about 1-2 seconds. If that is not normal, then maybe I should recheck my electrical.
> I kept listening at medium volume as I was running errons and it seemed to stay at the new louder volume but I never detected any more increase.
> 
> I appreciate all the input from everyone that took time to help me figure this out. I'm still waiting on a reply from Nick. I emailed him 2 days ago.


Break-in is a process wherein the spider and surround (primarily the spider) gradually become less stiff / more flexible.

Note what @daloudin wrote about his own SQL-12 in an earlier post in this thread:


daloudin said:


> FWIW - *Mine took over 6 months of daily use on a Taramps Smart 3K before it was fully broken in... *I've continued to push it (to the point of bottoming the coil now) and it still keeps on keeping on. No glue problems and it shakes everything in my Grand Cherokee.
> 
> Make no mistake. They are POWER HUNGRY subs and the Alpine Type R are more efficient than most. You've gone from a Hi-Q efficient sub that likely had a not insubstantial response swell in the upper bass region to a Lo-Q (1 cuft net is below 0.7 Qtc by quite a bit - mine is in 0.85 net) sub that's very stiff when new. Give it time to break in and/or find another enclosure closer to 0.6-0.7 cuft net if you need the midbass impact back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


The increase in output that you noticed is far too immediate and drastic to be the result of break-in. Sounds like an issue with the 12V or signal chain, or perhaps some sort of issue with the voice coil(s) or amplifier output wiring / connection, or perhaps an amplifier issue.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

Blade73 said:


> Correct.✅
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So ...just to be clear. If you look back. 
I told you so. On the first page I think. 
That's all. I told you so.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Did You mention what kind of car you have? My Accord has this dumb feature called "speed sensing volume" turns up the volume when the car is moving. Just a thought, but I turned that ish off soon as I realized what it was.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> So ...just to be clear. If you look back.
> I told you so. On the first page I think.
> That's all. I told you so.


You sure did. Page 2 Post 34.👍


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> So ...just to be clear. If you look back.
> I told you so. On the first page I think.
> That's all. I told you so.


You also mentioned the screws. I just want to be clear that I used exactly what the included paper suggested. After fixing the Botchy glue job, I took it a step further by using bigger washers and grinding a flat spot so that they would not rotate against the surround.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Did You mention what kind of car you have? My Accord has this dumb feature called "speed sensing volume" turns up the volume when the car is moving. Just a thought, but I turned that ish off soon as I realized what it was.


I'm running a aftermarket radio in a Silverado Ext Cab. My wife's Lexus and my old Harley Road Glide had that and I agree, it sucks. Way to think outside the box though.
I feel like the surround fix did the trick and at the now improved output it's possibly just a matter of sealed + being a SQ sub. I just wasn't buying lack of a port was causing this to literally be worse than several other subs that I had in sealed boxes. If my Type S 12 that was running on 345w in a sealed box blew the SQL away then it had to be something more. I can live with the SQ though It does blend well.👍


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Blade73 said:


> I'm running a aftermarket radio in a Silverado Ext Cab. My wife's Lexus and my old Harley Road Glide had that and I agree, it sucks. Way to think outside the box though.
> I feel like the surround fix did the trick and at the now improved output it's possibly just a matter of sealed + being a SQ sub. I just wasn't buying lack of a port was causing this to literally be worse than several other subs that I had in sealed boxes. If my Type S 12 that was running on 345w in a sealed box blew the SQL away then it had to be something more. I can live with the SQ though It does blend well.👍


To be clear, in my previous post I was referring to the increase in volume of "_3 or 4 notches in about 1-2 seconds,_" not the prior increase in volume that was the result of surround re-gluing.

I don't think anyone was trying to influence you into "_buying lack of a port was causing this to literally be worse than several other subs that I had in sealed boxes._" We're all trying to help in our own way, without the ability to know what you know, see what you see, and hear what you hear.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

Blade73 said:


> You also mentioned the screws. I just want to be clear that I used exactly what the included paper suggested. After fixing the Botchy glue job, I took it a step further by using bigger washers and grinding a flat spot so that they would not rotate against the surround.
> View attachment 354706


So after all this bro...
What's she sound like? 
Still thinking about that type r huh...
Ya...me too. Let's just put her back. Beat her down to shes nice and loose.
Then sit her in the basement where she belongs. 
While you go find the newer tighter version


----------



## Selkec (Nov 18, 2018)

Dude, it literally is just that, Ported vs non ported. It’s that freakin simple. Believe it or not. That’s that cold hard facts. Put the dang SQL into that ported box. I don’t care if it’s way too small. Watch yoir output increase substantially. It really is that simple


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

Grinder said:


> To be clear, in my previous post I was referring to the increase in volume of "_3 or 4 notches in about 1-2 seconds,_" not the prior increase in volume that was the result of surround re-gluing.
> 
> I don't think anyone was trying to influence you into "_buying lack of a port was causing this to literally be worse than several other subs that I had in sealed boxes._" We're all trying to help in our own way, without the ability to know what you know, see what you see, and hear what you hear.


I know. I was just responding to people that contributed 0 to helping but took time to point out how I titled the post wrong and attempted to belittle me. 

I appreciate all your help.👍


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> So after all this bro...
> What's she sound like?


Best SQ I've had but everything I've had in the past has been mainstream so my opinion is worthless on that. It is growing on me now that it actually has better output than a WalMart sub. Based on my last couple rides down the road, I definitely plan to keep using it and hopefully further breaking it in.



Thomasluke7899 said:


> Still thinking about that type r huh...
> Ya...me too. Let's just put her back. Beat her down to shes nice and loose.
> Then sit her in the basement where she belongs.
> While you go find the newer tighter version


I'm definitely going to grab another sub while all these black Friday sales are going on because the bug has bit me but I don't think it will be another type r. I'd like to try something else non mainstream. Maybe something slightly more SPL based than the SQL then be able to do a direct back to back comparison. I want to learn how much SPL/SQ I'm willing to sacrifice for the other.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

Selkec said:


> Dude, it literally is just that, Ported vs non ported. It’s that freakin simple. Believe it or not. That’s that cold hard facts. Put the dang SQL into that ported box. I don’t care if it’s way too small. Watch yoir output increase substantially. It really is that simple


Not when the surround is improperly glued and it's leaking. It was never about what one is louder between sealed and ported. It was about my SQL being dissapointing because it was drastically lower volume. I even stated how other subs I had owned that I had in sealed boxes blew this one away. We're not talking 3dB here. We're talking going from a type r 12 to a 8'' Bazooka Tube difference.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Blade73 said:


> Best SQ I've had but everything I've had in the past has been mainstream so my opinion is worthless on that. It is growing on me now that it actually has better output than a WalMart sub. Based on my last couple rides down the road, I definitely plan to keep using it and hopefully further breaking it in.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely going to grab another sub while all these black Friday sales are going on because the bug has bit me but I don't think it will be another type r. I'd like to try something else non mainstream. Maybe something slightly more SPL based than the SQL then be able to do a direct back to back comparison. I want to learn how much SPL/SQ I'm willing to sacrifice for the other.


There's no need to sacrifice SPL with SQ. The SQL does it if you give it more power. But if you want to try an other SQ sub that has good output the Brahma is a good one. Parts express is having a sale 15% off. The dayton HE is also a top contenders, also in parts express. I think I mentioned the GB12 already. CSS SDX looks nice too. All of those are low distortion drivers with good output.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

I started this thread with no dog in the fight pertaining to glue problems or any other QC issues involving the SQL. I had only learned about the company a week prior to ordering one. Now, the volume/output no longer matters because:

I've had to repair the surround.

The VC looks like someone over powered 1 coil and didn't hook the other one up even though it was wired properly and confirmed with a DMM. 

My message inquiring about it has gone ignored for 3 days with no reply.

So that's my experience with Stereo Integrity regardless of box design. I can easily overlook one slipping through the cracks with poor QC once in a while as long a the company makes it right. I won't give my money to a company who has poor or no customer service though. What makes it dissapointing is that I thought I was stepping up buying this.

I'll try another brand and if I like it better, maybe use the SQL for my home theatre set in the future

Thanks to all the people that helped me work through this. Hopefully my next thread will be less dramatic.🤣


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Blade73 said:


> I started this thread with no dog in the fight pertaining to glue problems or any other QC issues involving the SQL. I had only learned about the company a week prior to ordering one. Now, the volume/output no longer matters because:
> 
> I've had to repair the surround.
> 
> ...


Yea your timing on the SQL kinda sucked lol. Literally a day or so after the glue issue/Black Friday sales thread. I say you try n blow it. Lol I think around 3k for around an hour full tilt will do the trick. 🤣 You'll be the first to blow/smoke one (besides the guy the blew his surrounds out with the initial glue issue). Put it on YouTube and gets tons of views.

When I bought mine I bought 1 then the next day I decided to buy the 2nd one. Literally the day the owner was in an accident. My first one got shipped out quick but the second wasn't shipped out for a long time after. It was hard to get ahold of them. There was a msg about the accident on their web page so I was understanding about the situation. I sent msgs and called many times but as soon as I got ahold of some one the 2nd was shipped out.


----------



## Picassotheimpaler (Sep 21, 2014)

I think you still need to put it in a ported box before you make any other decisions. Even better, modify that type R box and put it in there since it's quick. Then make judgements on spl. 
Either way, sucks the QC on the sub sucks. But for how they sound, even though you had to glue the surround, probably still a better bang for the buck than most.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

....


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> There's no need to sacrifice SPL with SQ. The SQL does it if you give it more power. But if you want to try an other SQ sub that has good output the Brahma is a good one. Parts express is having a sale 15% off. The dayton HE is also a top contenders, also in parts express. I think I mentioned the GB12 already. CSS SDX looks nice too. All of those are low distortion drivers with good output.


I'm not saying that your wrong so please don't take it that way. I just don't understand the "more power" theory because it looks like it is maxing out before cranking the volume up. Not as bad as before gluing the surround but still seems to hit it's xmax early on.

Just made me wonder as I was typing if it's still leaking somewhere that I missed.🤔


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Blade73 said:


> Just made me wonder as I was typing if it's still leaking somewhere that I missed.🤔


And that too...


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Blade73 said:


> I'm not saying that your wrong so please don't take it that way. I just don't understand the "more power" theory because it looks like it is maxing out before cranking the volume up. Not as bad as before gluing the surround but still seems to hit it's xmax early on.
> 
> Just made me wonder as I was typing if it's still leaking somewhere that I missed.🤔
> View attachment 354757


28mm one way vs type R has 20mm. Then there's the fact that there's less excursion when ported. So if your comparing the excursion from those 2 yea, the SQL will be moving more. 

Is the sub bottoming out. You'll be able to tell. It's a loud clank that's not part if the music. I don't know if the sub will move more from air leaks though.


----------



## stonekutta (5 mo ago)

Blade73 said:


> I started this thread with no dog in the fight pertaining to glue problems or any other QC issues involving the SQL. I had only learned about the company a week prior to ordering one. Now, the volume/output no longer matters because:
> 
> I've had to repair the surround.
> 
> ...


Give them a call. There have been times when i didn’t receive a response by mail. But Nick himself has answered my calls and always been extremely helpful. They are a small company so applying the standards we have come to expect from brick and mortar stores or large corporations has to be tempered somewhat in my opinion.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> 28mm one way vs type R has 20mm. Then there's the fact that there's less excursion when ported. So if your comparing the excursion from those 2 yea, the SQL will be moving more.


I'm just going by visual. It looks like the surround is stretched out pretty good.



ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Is the sub bottoming out. You'll be able to tell. It's a loud clank that's not part if the music. I don't know if the sub will move more from air leaks though.


I haven't heard any clank. Best way I can think to describe it is, the sound transitions from clean to distorted around the time the it looks like it's at xmax.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

stop messing with the sql. reach out to Nick, he will get you hooked up with a warranty replacement with NO issues or push back. He's easy to deal with like that. Every manufacturer can have an issue. For those who want to blast Nick for using a build house in China better be ready to fuss about every brand out there. Come on guys. Also, in order to make subs that are a great value requires this to happen today. He can hand build you an amazing sub if that what is wanted but the sql is an amazing sub. I have used almost every version of SI subs and love them all. There have been a few that have had an issue but Nick is a stand up guy and takes care of things. There have been a few that have actually caused damage to their subs and got made that Nick called them out on it but he is not about trying to rip anyone off. He got a massive delivery of the sql subs and is selling them at a great price right now. 

Just send it back and get a different one and then lets have a conversation about it. 

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

stonekutta said:


> Give them a call. There have been times when i didn’t receive a response by mail. But Nick himself has answered my calls and always been extremely helpful. They are a small company so applying the standards we have come to expect from brick and mortar stores or large corporations has to be tempered somewhat in my opinion.


I'll give them a call Mon if I don't hear back by then. 👍


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

Grinder said:


> Also, I'd like to know the cause of the 3 - 4 click increased output in 1 - 2 seconds...


That's what I'm trying to wrap my head around. Haven't heard it again. I have been under an extraordinary amount of stress lately. Maybe I just need some rest.😄
I decided to kick back, relax and look at black Friday deals today.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

(I deleted my earlier post and elaborated on it here)

Presuming SI sends a replacement, why not try it in the sealed box first, and then go from there?

Barring that / in the meantime...

Would anyone care to explain the cause of the 3 - 4 click increased output in 1 - 2 seconds?

For the purpose of troubleshooting, if it were possible, would it not make sense to try a temporary alternate amp and source to rule out any issues there?

How else other than some driver defect or other system malfunction can an SQL not be up to par with OP's other SEALED subs?

Either we're comparing apples to oranges in terms of high-distortion and high-Q sealed output, versus low-distortion and low-Q sealed output, or OP's SQL is somehow moving a whole lot of cone / air to little effect...


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Iamsecond said:


> ....
> Just send it back and get a different one and then lets have a conversation about it.
> 
> Let us know how it goes.


^^^This^^^


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

Iamsecond said:


> Every manufacturer can have an issue.


Agreed



Blade73 said:


> I can easily overlook one slipping through the cracks with poor QC once in a while as long a the company makes it right.





Iamsecond said:


> Nick is a stand up guy and takes care of things.


That is reassuring. 👍


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

nvm


----------



## Speedhunter (Feb 21, 2020)

Grinder said:


> (I deleted my earlier post and elaborated on it here)


That 9.5ft3 ported box "proving" reply of yours is priceless. Consider deleting it.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Speedhunter said:


> That 9.5ft3 ported box "proving" reply of yours is priceless. Consider deleting it.


Consider deleting yourself from this forum, troll.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

@Blade73 I’m not sure where you are located but if it’s anywhere near the chicagoland area. You’re more then welcome to test it with that kicker mono block i just pulled out of mine. Frankly id like to see it person. I’ve been in a car with 2 sealed sql12’s in a tiny box and it did great things, I have also been a car with a 18” SI true IB and it could wripple the windshield and sound good doing it.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

Grinder said:


> For the purpose of troubleshooting, if it were possible, would it not make sense to try a temporary alternate amp and source to rule out any issues there?


Ironacally, I just sold my only other amp about 3 weeks ago. I've got a small 4 channel but the sub would only see 320w.
The RF running it now runs cool. The idiot light for clipping seems to align with what my ears detect. I checked my wiring.

I did just remeber one change I made but I would be shocked if it did anything but help rather than hinder operation. I was running the type R off of 12 guage speaker wire and now I have new OFC 4 guage for speaker wire going (from amp to terminalsAbout 24'', same distance as before.)


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

clange2485 said:


> @Blade73 I’m not sure where you are located but if it’s anywhere near the chicagoland area. You’re more then welcome to test it with that kicker mono block i just pulled out of mine. Frankly id like to see it person. I’ve been in a car with 2 sealed sql12’s in a tiny box and it did great things, I have also been a car with a 18” SI true IB and it could wripple the windshield and sound good doing it.


I'm in SW VA. Unforunatly, it seems most around my area are the buy a loaded Skar box off amazon types and no audio shops worth anything around here that I know of. I greatly appreciate the offer though.👍


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

I just unboxed my B stock that I bought back in June. I asked why it was B stock and this was my answer.










I took pictures but I'll post them in the other thread to not clutter this one.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

They use the same VC correct?
Because the op's don't look like yours!


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Theslaking said:


> They use the same VC correct?
> Because the op's don't look like yours!


I believe they do.


----------



## ParDeus (May 10, 2014)

Blade73 said:


> I'm in SW VA. Unforunatly, it seems most around my area are the buy a loaded Skar box off amazon types and no audio shops worth anything around here that I know of. I greatly appreciate the offer though.👍


What part of SW VA? I'm in Rose Hill quite often, and have several amps you can try out.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

ParDeus said:


> What part of SW VA? I'm in Rose Hill quite often, and have several amps you can try out.


I'm about 3.5 hrs from you in Vinton. Small town outside Roanoke. I greatly appreciate the offer though!👍


----------



## Selkec (Nov 18, 2018)

Blade73 said:


> I'm about 3.5 hrs from you in Vinton. Small town outside Roanoke. I greatly appreciate the offer though!👍


Sent you a message


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

Blade73 said:


> I'm about 3.5 hrs from you in Vinton. Small town outside Roanoke. I greatly appreciate the offer though!


There's going to be a GTG in Pulaski at the beginning of February and several of the guys going are running SQL's. I think I speak for a bunch of the guys going that we'd be more than happy to take a look at things. Also, I'm pretty sure Nick is going to be there too... 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

squiers007 said:


> There's going to be a GTG in Pulaski at the beginning of February and several of the guys going are running SQL's. I think I speak for a bunch of the guys going that we'd be more than happy to take a look at things. Also, I'm pretty sure Nick is going to be there too...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Grrrr... why can't LA ppl be more like ppl from the elsewhere's. I want to go to a GTG with a bunch off Car audio dudes with SQLs. The only car audio out here I hear n see are old tahoes with thier windows down and nothing but bass shaking the block.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

squiers007 said:


> There's going to be a GTG in Pulaski at the beginning of February and several of the guys going are running SQL's. I think I speak for a bunch of the guys going that we'd be more than happy to take a look at things. Also, I'm pretty sure Nick is going to be there too...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Edit: Think I figured it out. Get To Gether?
I can definitely handle that drive. Greatly appreciate the offer to help as well.
But I'm an old man, what is a GTG?😅


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Blade73 said:


> I can definitely handle that drive. Greatly appreciate the offer to help as well.
> But I'm an old man, what is a GTG?😅


LMGTFY  

j/k

It means get together or meet-up.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

Grinder said:


> LMGTFY
> 
> j/k
> 
> It means get together or meet-up.


https://gprivate.com/61wcm 🤣


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Grrrr... why can't LA ppl be more like ppl from the elsewhere's. I want to go to a GTG with a bunch off Car audio dudes with SQLs. The only car audio out here I hear n see are old tahoes with thier windows down and nothing but bass shaking the block.


How do you think I feel? I’m in north LA (Louisiana). I’m the only person within 250 miles that knows what “SQ” is an abbreviation for. When I talk about car audio with literally anyone I know, they get a blank stare and start drooling. Most of the time, I feel like will smith in “I am Legend”. All alone in a wasteland filled with zombies.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

saltyone said:


> How do you think I feel? I’m in north LA (Louisiana). I’m the only person within 250 miles that knows what “SQ” is an abbreviation for. When I talk about car audio with literally anyone I know, they get a blank stare and start drooling. Most of the time, I feel like will smith in “I am Legend”. All alone in a wasteland filled with zombies.


I'm in the Murder Mitten (MI), there are a few members I see from here, but I haven't really met anyone into car audio since the late 1900's.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

EDIT/UPDATE:

I went to grab something out of my back seat this morning and decided to push down on the SQL with my hand to see if I heard any scratching from a burnt coil. When I did, I could hear a pssssss sound that I believe was air pushing out from under the surround.

I called Nick if Stereo Integrity. He told me I was over powering the SQL with my Rockford Fosgate R1200.1 and that is why the voice coil looks burnt however it's not blown.

With that said, he told me to send it back on his dime and he'll re-glue the surround and ship it back. 

Nick was very pleasant to deal with, took time to answer all my questions and gave me a suggestions for a ported box. I hope I get the oppurtunity to shake his hand someday.

At this point in the game, I would not hesitate to give Nick more business. Thanks to everyone that took the time and patience to help me work through this!


----------



## kiklop32 (Oct 28, 2021)

Wait, what? I believe it can take 2kW no problem and that your 1,2kW amp is weak and you should use stronger one.....


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

kiklop32 said:


> Wait, what? I believe it can take 2kW no problem and that your 1,2kW amp is weak and you should use stronger one.....


Maybe it can take it, but it's rated at 1,000W.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I wonder if you were clipping the amp because you were trying to get it as loud as you are used to and it was having issues due to the surround issue (and comparing it to your previous ported enclosure setup). It’s great that he is fixing it but shouldn’t he? If I saw that glue job from the beginning I would have never installed it and sent it back immediately.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Blade73 said:


> EDIT/UPDATE:
> 
> I went to grab something out of my back seat this morning and decided to push down on the SQL with my hand to see if I heard any scratching from a burnt coil. When I did, I could hear a pssssss sound that I believe was air pushing out from under the surround.
> 
> ...


haha...and yet he would not reglue my unpowered 15. Also he is full of **** when he claims you are over powering it. Clipping maybe, but you assured us you were not that guy.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

Niebur3 said:


> I wonder if you were clipping the amp because you were trying to get it as loud as you are used to and it was having issues due to the surround issue (and comparing it to your previous ported enclosure setup).


I would think the same thing if this were someone else's post but I have a clip light on the amp and a practically new DMM. I'm totally baffled by the burnt coil other than over powering like Nick said.



Niebur3 said:


> It’s great that he is fixing it but shouldn’t he? If I saw that glue job from the beginning I would have never installed it and sent it back immediately.


Generally, I would expect it however, with the burnt looking coil and the fact that I glued the loose spots I saw on the surround hoping I wouldn't have to send it back would have been enough reason to refuse warranty for a lot of companies IMO. Although I shouldn't need to be, I'm shocked when I receive good customer service these days. In the last 4 months, I've purchased this sub, 75'' TV, soundbar, refrigerator, washer and dryer. The dryer is the only thing I haven't had issues with and it don't dry as good as my 24 year old Whirlpool did.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

miniSQ said:


> haha...and yet he would not reglue my unpowered 15. Also he is full of **** when he claims you are over powering it. Clipping maybe, but you assured us you were not that guy.


I hate to hear that after the experience I just had dealing with him. 😔
Let's hope he's stepped up his customer support although I know that.don't help you with your situation. How long has that been?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Blade73 said:


> I hate to hear that after the experience I just had dealing with him. 😔
> Let's hope he's stepped up his customer support although I know that.don't help you with your situation. How long has that been?


i have had many great interactions with him over the last 10 years. And have suggested his drivers to hundreds of peoples. Done.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Blade73 said:


> EDIT/UPDATE:
> 
> I went to grab something out of my back seat this morning and decided to push down on the SQL with my hand to see if I heard any scratching from a burnt coil. When I did, I could hear a pssssss sound that I believe was air pushing out from under the surround.
> 
> ...


That's the first thing I do when I install a sub in a sealed box. Check for leaks by pushing the cone down. Not from the surrounds though. When the seal is good the cone returns slowly. I mainly do it to Check for leaks of the terminal cups of prefab tester boxes. 

Overpowering with 1200. I concur with mini, your not overpowering it with that. Clipping probly explains the pattern of burning of the coil. Honestly if you were clipping it to the point of discoloration of the coil on 1200w just shows you how resilient it is. There's subs out there that would have melted and busted. 

This is what Overpowering the SQL for a extended period of time on 3k looks like. Even burn.










That was before it was fully broken in. I still have it on 2k and it sounds just as good now vs then. Trust me when I tell you that I push things to their limits. Lol I tune the bottoming out of my midbasses and front sub just to push them to their limits with more than rated power. 🤣 But.... if I do happen to blow something I know it was my doing and I won't be claiming a warranty. Except when I had an issue with my Brahma. I was trying to warranty that thing like 8 months before I actually blew it. It was also 700$ and had issues from the jump. Even though my new Brahma don't have issues I baby it cuz im scared to blow that one. The SQLs I go ham on daily.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

miniSQ said:


> i have had many great interactions with him over the last 10 years. And have suggested his drivers to hundreds of peoples. Done.


Thousands of people bro. Hundreds of threads. 
I know how drastically this has changed you.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

miniSQ said:


> haha...and yet he would not reglue my unpowered 15. Also he is full of **** when he claims you are over powering it. Clipping maybe, but you assured us you were not that guy.


If you don't mind my asking, and I apologize if I've missed it or forgotten, what is the current status of your 15 with glue issues? Awaiting response, replacement or refund?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Grinder said:


> If you don't mind my asking, and I apologize if I've missed it or forgotten, what is the current status of your 15 with glue issues? Awaiting response, replacement or refund?


I sent it back to him and asked him to reglue it with some better glue, and if he did not want to do that, then i wanted a refund. I did not want him to pull another sub from inventory and ship it to me. I figured since they build hundreds of subs in that location it would not be a problem to reglue it. But instead he refunded me. Which is fine i get it.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

miniSQ said:


> I sent it back to him and asked him to reglue it with some better glue, and if he did not want to do that, then i wanted a refund. I did not want him to pull another sub from inventory and ship it to me. I figured since they build hundreds of subs in that location it would not be a problem to reglue it. But instead he refunded me. Which is fine i get it.


That rings a bell, now. Thank you.

I think that's what @Blade73 was asking you.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

miniSQ said:


> I sent it back to him and asked him to reglue it with some better glue, and if he did not want to do that, then i wanted a refund. I did not want him to pull another sub from inventory and ship it to me. I figured since they build hundreds of subs in that location it would not be a problem to reglue it. But instead he refunded me. Which is fine i get it.


Should of fixed the sub. Refunded your money and shipped it back.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> Should of fixed the sub. Refunded your money and shipped it back.


I'm sure fixing the sub (and any ongoing glue issue) would have sufficed.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> Should of fixed the sub. Refunded your money and shipped it back.


How many companies do you know that do that. Cuz I'd like to buy from them. Not even Amazon that takes massive losses from returns does that.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

miniSQ said:


> I sent it back to him and asked him to reglue it with some better glue, and if he did not want to do that, then i wanted a refund. I did not want him to pull another sub from inventory and ship it to me. I figured since they build hundreds of subs in that location it would not be a problem to reglue it. But instead he refunded me. Which is fine i get it.


Personally, I would rather be offered refunds because then I have the freedom to spend that refund on another brand if I choose. I only seem to get offered repair and very rarely a replacement unless it's Amazon or big box store.

I've had 2 different repair people in my house in the last week for 3 and 4 month old items and had to send another item back for repair besides the sub. It may be that I need to reavaluate my purchase decisions.😅


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> Should of fixed the sub. Refunded your money and shipped it back.


I agree, but with a change. Since he recieved the sub and refunded me within minutes, and i emailed him my frustration that he didn't seem to want to be bothered with my or the glue issue. What i think he should have done, and what i would have done, is reglue the sub, and send it back to me. With the the caveat that if it was indeed fixed to my satisfaction, that i send him back the money, which i would have 100% done. i 100% get its a $259 sub but still....i would never let a customer walk away when the fix was so easy. 15 minutes of work, and a shipping label and i would have been stoked.


----------



## coupster (2 mo ago)

Blade73 said:


> EDIT/UPDATE:
> 
> I went to grab something out of my back seat this morning and decided to push down on the SQL with my hand to see if I heard any scratching from a burnt coil. When I did, I could hear a pssssss sound that I believe was air pushing out from under the surround.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. I've been holding off until this got resolved. I just bought 2SQL-12's. I left a note on my order to inspect the glue.


----------



## stonekutta (5 mo ago)

Blade73 said:


> EDIT/UPDATE:
> 
> I went to grab something out of my back seat this morning and decided to push down on the SQL with my hand to see if I heard any scratching from a burnt coil. When I did, I could hear a pssssss sound that I believe was air pushing out from under the surround.
> 
> ...


Great for you! I thought once you spoke with Nick you would be impressed. I love the idea of being able to support a smaller business with a quality product. The ability to get feedback from the actual owner and speak with them in this day and age is awesome.


----------



## stonekutta (5 mo ago)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> Should of fixed the sub. Refunded your money and shipped it back.


Who does that?


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

miniSQ said:


> I agree, but with a change. Since he recieved the sub and refunded me within minutes, and i emailed him my frustration that he didn't seem to want to be bothered with my or the glue issue. What i think he should have done, and what i would have done, is reglue the sub, and send it back to me. With the the caveat that if it was indeed fixed to my satisfaction, that i send him back the money, which i would have 100% done. i 100% get its a $259 sub but still....i would never let a customer walk away when the fix was so easy. 15 minutes of work, and a shipping label and i would have been stoked.


Exactly. This one transaction should of been nothing to him. 
Nothing. Even if you didn't pay it back. 
But hey...I get it. We are just asshiles on the internet


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

miniSQ said:


> .i would never let a customer walk away when the fix was so easy. 15 minutes of work, and a shipping label and i would have been stoked.


My guess is he seen something else wrong and since you already stated you didn't want a replacement from that batch he had no choice but to refund you.

As a business owner you have to know when to walk away from a customer. I would have refunded your money and just walked away without considering any other option.

Imagine if something else went wrong 5 months from now. You would have been irate and inconsolable from a customer satisfaction standpoint. At least now your no longer angry and he loses a potential headache.


----------



## Crimsonwide (Mar 16, 2020)

I just received my 2 new SQL15 with cf. I thought I'd jump in on the glue conversation. I noticed I have glue in most of my screw holes. I assume I should get an exact knife and clean these out before installing. Surround seems firmly attached though. They look great otherwise.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Theslaking said:


> My guess is he seen something else wrong and since you already stated you didn't want a replacement from that batch he had no choice but to refund you.
> 
> As a business owner you have to know when to walk away from a customer. I would have refunded your money and just walked away without considering any other option.
> 
> Imagine if something else went wrong 5 months from now. You would have been irate and inconsolable from a customer satisfaction standpoint. At least now your no longer angry and he loses a potential headache.


i get it. i do.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Crimsonwide said:


> I just received my 2 new SQL15 with cf. I thought I'd jump in on the glue conversation. I noticed I have glue in most of my screw holes. I assume I should get an exact knife and clean these out before installing. Surround seems firmly attached though. They look great otherwise.
> View attachment 355190
> View attachment 355191
> View attachment 355192
> View attachment 355193


Yup, cut that off. When the glue gets caught to the screw that's screw is done for. You also run the risk of screw pulling the glue off of the surround.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

coupster said:


> Thanks for the update. I've been holding off until this got resolved. I just bought 2SQL-12's. I left a note on my order to inspect the glue.


Do you have plans for a box yet? Sealed or ported? I think I'm going to wait until I get mine back and see how it sounds in the sealed box I already built because It is sealed up tight. If I don't like the output, I'll probably build a ported box for it. Hoping the price of lumber will go down sometime.


----------



## coupster (2 mo ago)

Blade73 said:


> Do you have plans for a box yet? Sealed or ported? I think I'm going to wait until I get mine back and see how it sounds in the sealed box I already built because It is sealed up tight. If I don't like the output, I'll probably build a ported box for it. Hoping the price of lumber will go down sometime.


These are getting squeezed behind the seat of 1955 Chevy pickup truck. So these will be sealed. If I can't get them to fit due to the depth of the box I'll build a ported box and use these in my 67 Chevelle since the trunk is huge.

When I hit a snag, I tend to go 180 with the direction of the build. I was never really happy with a sealed box back in the day (90's) In fact a sealed 15" cube led to (3) JL 12w6's in huge ported box. I figure having 2 might make up for just having 1 sealed. Being behind the seat I think I should be able to feel the bass hit. I might have to make the back of the box fiberglass to gain that little bit of space needed to fit those subs. It's going to be tight fit.
1ohm load on a JP23 amp.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

coupster said:


> These are getting squeezed behind the seat of 1955 Chevy pickup truck. So these will be sealed. If I can't get them to fit due to the depth of the box I'll build a ported box and use these in my 67 Chevelle since the trunk is huge.
> 
> When I hit a snag, I tend to go 180 with the direction of the build. I was never really happy with a sealed box back in the day (90's) In fact a sealed 15" cube led to (3) JL 12w6's in huge ported box. I figure having 2 might make up for just having 1 sealed. Being behind the seat I think I should be able to feel the bass hit. I might have to make the back of the box fiberglass to gain that little bit of space needed to fit those subs. It's going to be tight fit.
> 1ohm load on a JP23 amp.
> ...


Nice! That's wild. Love the 55'! You got more pics of it? I've always wanted to get one and paint flat black with some old school red pin striping.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

Crimsonwide said:


> I just received my 2 new SQL15 with cf.


Are you going.sealed or ported?


----------



## coupster (2 mo ago)

Blade73 said:


> Nice! That's wild. Love the 55'! You got more pics of it? I've always wanted to get one and paint flat black with some old school red pin striping.


I just tossed some pics of the truck from the day I got it to current. When the flat black had a sheen was the day I bought it. It was on a stock 55 chassis with an inline 6. There is a white 3500hd in the photos, that's where the drivetrain came from. 454 + 4l80e. This truck has many donors lol.

I had problems getting the big block in it, harmonic balance would hit the crossmember and stock manual steering on the frame in the way of the exhaust. That was like 2 years ago. So it just sat for a few years. One day I woke up and said I need a 4x4 so I went for a chevy k20 chassis from 1977. The last time that truck was inspected was 1998. I ended up rebuilding the entire chassis, my wallet still hurts. New everything, from bearings in the rears and lockers to entire brake system, to leaf springs and bushings, overhauled the transfer case and tranny. What a job! Anytime a deal pops up I just accumulate parts. This project is on ice till spring unless I can get a heater and play around inside the cab over winter.

Its funny 30yrs later I find myself getting back into car audio for this build.


http://imgur.com/a/0JtKqRe


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

coupster said:


> There is a white 3500hd in the photos, that's where the drivetrain came from. 454 + 4l80e. This truck has many donors lol.


Nice. I'll look forward to seeing it come along.
I used to chop up old bikes. We had a saying for the guys that would by the custom bikes they called choppers just because they had a long raked front end.
''If you didn't bleed on it, it's not yours.''


----------



## Crimsonwide (Mar 16, 2020)

Blade73 said:


> Are you going.sealed or ported?


Sealed


----------



## Terrell192 (2 mo ago)

I didnt want to create a new thread so ill comment on here

Let me start by saying im a dumb*ass... lmao

I just got my SQL-12 a couple of days ago, i have a dual 4 ohm wired to 2 ohm. Im guessing while installing it one of the wires got pulled out (hence the dumb*ss) and only one voice coil was plugged in. It kept smelling really quick and id turn it down then try again. 

It was set up like this for the 1st day and on the 2nd day i took it out and seen my error and corrected it. 

The issue is it still starts to stink within minutes of me running my music.. i set the gains with an oscilloscope so i know im not clipping.

Do yall think my sub is ruined now? Did i burn the voice coil too bad?


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Look inside where the coil is. Does it look burned. I've made mine cry smoke and it still bangs. But if your not overpowering them for an extended amount of time you should not be making them smell.

Some times subs have a smell when their new. But Burnt coil has a distinctive smell.

Or maybe your still smelling the burned coil residue. That sh!t lingers for a while in your trunk.


----------



## Terrell192 (2 mo ago)

Yea its done for lol it just kept getting more and more quiet so i took it out and tested the voice coils. Both of them were fluctuating numbers on my multimeter.. im sure i ruined one of the coils and then the other one went out not too long after 🤦🏾‍♂️ i ordered another SQL already its just a shame i ruined this brand new sub 

I wonder if nick would be willing to fix it if i paid for it.. seems like a waist to just throw it away. Even if he wont fix it id send it back so they can reuse parts.. 

Im a dumbass 😩😂


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

Terrell192 said:


> Yea its done for lol it just kept getting more and more quiet so i took it out and tested the voice coils. Both of them were fluctuating numbers on my multimeter.. im sure i ruined one of the coils and then the other one went out not too long after 🤦🏾‍♂️ i ordered another SQL already its just a shame i ruined this brand new sub
> 
> I wonder if nick would be willing to fix it if i paid for it.. seems like a waist to just throw it away. Even if he wont fix it id send it back so they can reuse parts..
> 
> Im a dumbass 😩😂


Mini sq might want it. Hit him up


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Terrell192 said:


> Yea its done for lol it just kept getting more and more quiet so i took it out and tested the voice coils. Both of them were fluctuating numbers on my multimeter.. im sure i ruined one of the coils and then the other one went out not too long after 🤦🏾‍♂️ i ordered another SQL already its just a shame i ruined this brand new sub
> 
> I wonder if nick would be willing to fix it if i paid for it.. seems like a waist to just throw it away. Even if he wont fix it id send it back so they can reuse parts..
> 
> Im a dumbass 😩😂


There's a dude here that likes to buy blown woofers. Or you can just recone it


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Or talk to nick about it, he may warranty it.. just make sure you tell him you used the right screws and washers.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

2 things...setting gains with an o-scope is not the best way to go with a new sub. better to set the gains at the minimum and play it for a little while to see if everythign is good to go. Also Nick may warantee your sub, but if not he does not hav the ability to repair it, or a need for the parts. But he might sell you a recone kit that might work with that motor and basket.


----------



## coupster (2 mo ago)

Well these just showed up. I thought I read something about instruction sheet and included washers? All I see inside my box is a signed piece of paper stating full inspection. Not sure if that is normal or just happened because I requested it from reading the horror within this thread.
I haven't opened up the other box yet to find washers or instructions or any data sheets.


----------



## coupster (2 mo ago)

Curiosity got the best of me, opened the second box and found a sheet and sticker. Good thing I ordered 2, could have used the wrong screws with no sheet being included in the other box.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

coupster said:


> Curiosity got the best of me, opened the second box and found a sheet and sticker. Good thing I ordered 2, could have used the wrong screws with no sheet being included in the other box.


If memory serves he only includes 1 sheet per order, and washers and screws are not included. Kind of should be though right?


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

At least the subs are being inspected before shipping them off. Hopefully there's some faulty ones in the B stock section soon.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> At least the subs are being inspected before shipping them off. Hopefully there's some faulty ones in the B stock section soon.


That was only because the buyer specifically asked for an inspection.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

miniSQ said:


> That was only because the buyer specifically asked for an inspection.


😔 every one should ask for an inspection then.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I just don't understand why they are the only company that requires washers with the screws. Can't they fix their design?


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

Niebur3 said:


> I just don't understand why they are the only company that requires washers with the screws. Can't they fix their design?


Can someone better explain the screw and washer situation and also are they included or not


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Jroo said:


> Can someone better explain the screw and washer situation and also are they included or not


Nick wants you to use a washer to protect the surround, without it he will not warranty and adhesion issues. And no they are no included.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

Niebur3 said:


> I just don't understand why they are the only company that requires washers with the screws. Can't they fix their design?


I know right....I've never even heard of something like this. 
I would be about to try some of their other stuff. 
But I honestly don't believe anything about their stuff now. 
An aluminum cone 6.5....that plays up to 6k? Na.... haven't ever seen that either.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

They might have a Frequency range up to 6K. But Just because it can play high doesn't mean it can do it well.


----------



## MrToadsWildRide (Jun 10, 2021)

miniSQ said:


> If memory serves he only includes 1 sheet per order, and washers and screws are not included. Kind of should be though right?


How can people expect mounting hardware to be included? It’s not as if they’re buying Rockford Fosgate…


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

Wow. The issue with screws is that for some reason there are folks who have an issue screwing subs down. I have owned many different versions of the subs from rm, sql, hst and the tm65s that people messed up as well. I have never had a single issue with any screws but again I am very careful. People get on here and do what’s being done now blasting off on Nick personally and his company over installation issues. Every company has issues with things from time to time including the darlings that are popular now. Yet somehow SI is somehow horrible for an issue that happened a while back and because 2-3 people messed up a surround and got on here and made a bunch of noise instead of just reaching out and getting it replaced at no cost. 
Frankly, if certain folks in this thread would have handled things like blade did, this mud slinging thread would be very different. Making demands and giving ultimatums to Nick and then fussing about it because he refunded your money like you demanded.
Kudos to Blade for handling this like and adult. 
I never used a screw with a washer for any si sub and they have all been 100% but I have screwed through and poked a hole in the surround of subs in the past including an si sub but a bit of repair was easily done.
all this stuff has been fussed about already let’s move on and get back on track. Nick is taking care of an issue and Blade will be very happy whenhis new sub is killing it in its new sealed or ported box. Wait and see gentleman.


----------



## stonekutta (5 mo ago)

Iamsecond said:


> Wow. The issue with screws is that for some reason there are folks who have an issue screwing subs down. I have owned many different versions of the subs from rm, sql, hst and the tm65s that people messed up as well. I have never had a single issue with any screws but again I am very careful. People get on here and do what’s being done now blasting off on Nick personally and his company over installation issues. Every company has issues with things from time to time including the darlings that are popular now. Yet somehow SI is somehow horrible for an issue that happened a while back and because 2-3 people messed up a surround and got on here and made a bunch of noise instead of just reaching out and getting it replaced at no cost.
> Frankly, if certain folks in this thread would have handled things like blade did, this mud slinging thread would be very different. Making demands and giving ultimatums to Nick and then fussing about it because he refunded your money like you demanded.
> Kudos to Blade for handling this like and adult.
> I never used a screw with a washer for any si sub and they have all been 100% but I have screwed through and poked a hole in the surround of subs in the past including an si sub but a bit of repair was easily done.
> all this stuff has been fussed about already let’s move on and get back on track. Nick is taking care of an issue and Blade will be very happy whenhis new sub is killing it in its new sealed or ported box. Wait and see gentleman.


If I have learned anything for certain from this thread, it is that some people love to be miserable. So much wasted energy.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Iamsecond said:


> Wow. The issue with screws is that for some reason there are folks who have an issue screwing subs down. I have owned many different versions of the subs from rm, sql, hst and the tm65s that people messed up as well. I have never had a single issue with any screws but again I am very careful. People get on here and do what’s being done now blasting off on Nick personally and his company over installation issues. Every company has issues with things from time to time including the darlings that are popular now. Yet somehow SI is somehow horrible for an issue that happened a while back and because 2-3 people messed up a surround and got on here and made a bunch of noise instead of just reaching out and getting it replaced at no cost.
> Frankly, if certain folks in this thread would have handled things like blade did, this mud slinging thread would be very different. Making demands and giving ultimatums to Nick and then fussing about it because he refunded your money like you demanded.
> Kudos to Blade for handling this like and adult.
> I never used a screw with a washer for any si sub and they have all been 100% but I have screwed through and poked a hole in the surround of subs in the past including an si sub but a bit of repair was easily done.
> all this stuff has been fussed about already let’s move on and get back on track. Nick is taking care of an issue and Blade will be very happy whenhis new sub is killing it in its new sealed or ported box. Wait and see gentleman.


FWIW, my issue happened 3 weeks ago, not 3 years ago. And i am not trying to attack anyone, I just want Nick to address the issue of this glue he is using not bonding to the white paint.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

This glue issue is a result of an underlying problem at SI in my opinion. The owner should not have to fix every little problem with one of his/their products. How in the world could an owner have time to run the company, manage all the employees, manufacturing, financial responsibilities of owning a company and so many more things plus fix every warranty issue or customer complaint. Yet that's what it seems like is happening. Such an easy problem to solve can be snuffed out quickly with someone dedicated to handling these easy to fix issues and the owners life would be so much easier.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Patriot83 said:


> This glue issue is a result of an underlying problem at SI in my opinion. The owner should not have to fix every little problem with one of his/their products. How in the world could an owner have time to run the company, manage all the employees, manufacturing, financial responsibilities of owning a company and so many more things plus fix every warranty issue or customer complaint. Yet that's what it seems like is happening. Such an easy problem to solve can be snuffed out quickly with someone dedicated to handling these easy to fix issues and the owners life would be so much easier.


The reality might be that the SQL is the most profitable part of the SI business. And my guess is that nick is not involved in this line. Product arrives on pallets, and shipping labels are slapped on the boxes.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

miniSQ said:


> The reality might be that the SQL is the most profitable part of the SI business. And my guess is that nick is not involved in this line. Product arrives on pallets, and shipping labels are slapped on the boxes.


I don't know. He sells a lot of big HT subs too I believe.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Patriot83 said:


> I don't know. He sells a lot of big HT subs too I believe.


Still probably more profitable to slap a shipping label on something as opposed to making something.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

I'm no subwoofer expert, but how hard is it to re-glue a surround or add some where needed?. Use proper glue✅️, use some clamp or clip to hold it in place✅️, let it sit n dry for a proper amount of time✅️. 

I'm a missing anything? I understand that these issues should not be happening and I probly be upset if I had issues like this with mine. But these are my favorite subs and I will gladly put out some effort to insure their proper operation. 

These things have checked off every box of requirement I had. I tend to be abusive with my subs and push them past their limits. They just take it and I'm not scared to blow them cuz they were so cheap. 🤷🏽 they have ruined my outlook of other subs and it's sad that ppl are not giving them a chance over a glue issue. 😔 

Nick should address the issues if they arise, whether it's a replacement or a refund. Honestly they should be inspected before shipping. Just to avoid issues. He useto post videos on YouTube and show the client they were working properly before shipping. That was one of the reasons I chose the sub, dedication towards the product. 

I will still bang on mine till they explode and buy an other when I do. I was going to get a couple on sale but I opted not to cuz ppl were having the glue issues. I'll wait till I blow one to replace it.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

miniSQ said:


> The reality might be that the SQL is the most profitable part of the SI business. And my guess is that nick is not involved in this line. Product arrives on pallets, and shipping labels are slapped on the boxes.


Yeah, this is the way most products work. It's unreasonable to expect a vendor to open and inspect everything that comes in off the boat in most cases. That's how he can sell the SQL so cheap. If he had to open, inspect, test, log, and re-box each one he sold, he'd have to raise prices to cover that cost. Or just eat that part of his time - which I believe he has done in the past. If it were me, I might offer it as a service or add-on, but it's probably cheaper for him to cover warranty claims than go digging around in all the boxes.

Really though - of all the vendors/retailers out there who mass produce stuff, how many of them are really giving their products that final thorough QC piece before it hits the customer's door? I'd expect only the higher-priced ones.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

miniSQ said:


> Still probably more profitable to slap a shipping label on something as opposed to making something.


No doubt. That's why he/they do it.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

rob feature said:


> Yeah, this is the way most products work. It's unreasonable to expect a vendor to open and inspect everything that comes in off the boat in most cases. That's how he can sell the SQL so cheap. If he had to open, inspect, test, and re-box each one he sold, he'd have to raise prices to cover that cost. Or just eat that part of his time - which I believe he has done in the past. If it were me, I might offer it as a service or add-on, but it's probably cheaper for him to cover warranty claims than go digging around in all the boxes.


Sure but there has to be some QC somewhere. I don't recall some of his other speakers having this glue issue.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

His TM65's needed the washers or special screws (that weren't provided) also, if I remember correctly (at least one of the versions). Was also a big thread.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Niebur3 said:


> His TM65's needed the washers or special screws (that weren't provided) also, if I remember correctly (at least one of the versions). Was also a big thread.


Wow, I didn't know that. OK, that's getting crazy.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

Niebur3 said:


> His TM65's needed the washers or special screws (that weren't provided) also, if I remember correctly (at least one of the versions). Was also a big thread.


This screw thing is literally the only reason I'm not trying the stuff out. 
The people that do use them seem to like them. A lot. 
You hardly ever see them used come up for sale. 
Another thing that really makes me want to try them. 
When people get them. They seem to be happy enough to not change them out. 
That's saying a lot. 
The screws. From the very beginning. Huge thread. Lol


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

Patriot83 said:


> Wow, I didn't know that. OK, that's getting crazy.


Ya...it's the og of the screw and glue fiasco.


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

Problem is, poor QC will kill the reputation of a product over time. Clearly they have glue issue somewhere, whether it's just poor manufacturing, parts, or design I don't know. I think the fact that folks really like the value for what you get is its saving grace. As far as them needing special screws or washers, that's just silly. If they have that requirement, they should provide them as a CYA for them. Kinda reminds me of the 90s when I had some RF Punch subs that had wooden rings around the top. I used regular wood or drywall screws to secure them, and when I would unscrew them, the screws would pop the ring off.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Here are the threads that I could find:









SI's company vehicle install log


This build log will show the process of installing all Stereo Integrity components in my daily driver, a 2003 VW Jetta TDI. I am purchasing the car next week from MO and it should be here by early next week. Fairly long story made short - I already own a 2003 VW Jetta TDI but this one is nicer...




www.diymobileaudio.com













TM65 mkII


As many of you who are clicking on this link are already wondering: A) I said I was not going to continue manufacturing TM65's. B) See A. Yes and yes. Read literally - my employees were not going to build 6.5" woofers anymore. Doing so was too tedious and too costly. However, my recent...




www.diymobileaudio.com













Concerns about mounting my new RM-12


I just got around to really look at my new RM-12 and have run into a surprise with the mounting requirements. I see that the surround material completely covers the front of the same flange that the mounting screws will need to seat against. There's also very little space between the mounting...




www.diymobileaudio.com













Pair of SQL-12 failure


The surround came off of the frame. You would think that there would be some kind of a clamp wring that the mounting screws would hold it together. They are getting 800 wats each in a 2.5 qubic foot box ,,,,box size was recommended buy Nick, I just sent the picture out to Stereo Integrity...




www.diymobileaudio.com













Huge Black Friday sale for Stereo Integrity that lasts...


I do have a question. Are the SQLs the subs that have to have a certain type of screw that won't tear the surround, or was that another type of Stereo Integrity sub? Yup, those are it. But I think that issues has been dealt with. I did use that screw and washer though.




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

You gets what you pay for...

They are inexpensive - which means that they probably do not get the same level of R&D, QC, etc...

If you spend a little more, you usually don't run into these types of issues (in my experience).

This is talking generally - not specific to car audio.

Either you spend less $$ and maybe spend more time/effort to make it work properly - or you spend a little more where you have better odds of not having issues like this.

Again, just my experience with products in general...

For example, I paid dearly for a 10" JL Stealthbox, but I know that it's a well built speaker that has plenty of R&D and QC... And they include everything you need to install (except the drill!).


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

It's not a glue thing with the screws. It's a surround is cut to close to the screw hole thing. If the screw catches the surround on a speaker it's going to tear it. A foam or cheap rubber surround will tear at the point of impact but a stronger rubber will bring the rest of surround with it. Maybe that itself can be addressed but that is not what is being complained about now. Not to mention that most of the issues with SI installations were probably from people using some type of electric driver to install the screws. That has been a no no since the beginning of speaker time. However people are idiots. More baskets have been cracked by drywall type screws than any of us could imagine yet people still use them constantly. With drills. Then complain about the company not making a stronger basket. How about when you buy a product you follow the manufacturer instructions. Or if the way it was designed isn't the way want to use it then don't buy it. 

It's like l ordering a manual Corvette then jumping online bashing GM because you have to use a clutch. It just doesn't make sense. Complaining about needing a washer when the manufacturer told you ahead time just never made sense me.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

How many of you that keep bashing have actually use an SQL..... How many that have used one actually tortured one... the sub will outperform just about anything on the marker as far as SQ subs go and it will keep up with most SPL subs. Besides your super bass head 3k subs. If your complaining about having to spend an extra 15$ on screws and washer your in the wrong hobby. You were gonna buy screws to mount the sub anyways why not buy the screws that the manufacturer tells you to use. It's actually a great idea and I'll be using those screws and washer on every sub I mount, since I already have them.

If you don't want to buy the sub,.. don't. If you did buy one and it had issues, send it back. It's that simple. 

Just cuz you spent more money doesn't always mean your getting the best. I paid more than double for my Brahma X and the SQL outperform it. I'm I upset... no. I love my Brahma too. It's a sub it goes boom.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

It's pretty obvious everyone that has issues with their SQL hooked them up using ferrules.



One of these highly debated threads has to happen every few months.


----------



## kiklop32 (Oct 28, 2021)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> How many of you that keep bashing have actually use an SQL..... How many that have used one actually tortured one... the sub will outperform just about anything on the marker as far as SQ subs go and it will keep up with most SPL subs. Besides your super bass head 3k subs. If your complaining about having to spend an extra 15$ on screws and washer your in the wrong hobby. You were gonna buy screws to mount the sub anyways why not buy the screws that the manufacturer tells you to use. It's actually a great idea and I'll be using those screws and washer on every sub I mount, since I already have them.
> 
> If you don't want to buy the sub,.. don't. If you did buy one and it had issues, send it back. It's that simple.
> 
> Just cuz you spent more money doesn't always mean your getting the best. I paid more than double for my Brahma X and the SQL outperform it. I'm I upset... no. I love my Brahma too. It's a sub it goes boom.


One more to go


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

I have no dog in this fight. As an observer...

When you're buying Ferrari performance at Fiat prices, it's only natural to expect a few quirks and an elevated risk of QC issues.

When the vast majority of customers are happy, and the sometimes quirky manufacturer provides replacement or refund when they aren't, I'm not sure what there is to complain about.


----------



## MrToadsWildRide (Jun 10, 2021)

I don't use SI products and have no idea how long these issues have been happening. I do know there have been other manufacturers (big and small) that have had similar issues. Those manufacturers either changed the design of their product or changed the materials/build houses that were causing the issues so that the product ended up better in the end. That's what most companies do, they fix the problem. They realized that spending the time to fix the defects was cheaper in the long run because the bad reviews and warranty issues would eventually sink them.


----------



## abbispa (Feb 24, 2015)

I have a TEXAS colloquialism I'd like to share....
Some people will gripe if they got hung with a new rope.


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

All this talk and thread bumping reminds me that I need to make a decision, 12 or 15, before the sale ends.


----------



## Dwarteacher (Oct 17, 2020)

I am enjoying TM65 mkIV and have no regrets about buying them.

Maybe some of us live in a different world, but I don't consider a $400 pair of midbass cheap.

Oh, and they came with screws.

The problem with this thread is not that there are complaints about the failure of the sub but the fact the guy character has been assassinated throughout by a few.

Let's be apparent none of us know the failure rates of the subs.

We are basing our conclusion on a small sample size of users on this site and some Facebook groups.

I want to think it would be bad for business for him to be selling a product with a high failure rate.

As stated, none of us know the rate of failure. What we are seeing is probably the extreme.

How often does a thread like this pop up, and Nick jumps in to help the person sort out their issue?

The guy is easy to reach. If not here, he's a phone call, Facebook post, or email away.

You can practically drive to their headquarters and speak to him.

Try doing that with the French guys, the German guys, the Swedish guys, etc.

That's right; you can't. You have to go through all the middlemen that aid in the high price of their products.

Who, by the way, also has product failures, yet none speak of it.

If someone does, it's quelled right away in an effort not to tarnish the brand by their loyalist.

Yet it ok to do so for a person in this community.

Maybe some of you should start a speaker-building company so we can come here and discuss how bad your products are and assassinate your character.

We can use words like cheap and Chinese crap and expect your products for free if one fails.

Happy Sunday to you all.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

This thread can end today. Don't worry, there will be another one like this 6 months from now about something else SI related. People that have been on here longer than a year have seen multiple SI threads like this. I haven't bought any SI products and it has nothing to do with faulty glue or surrounds.


----------



## MrToadsWildRide (Jun 10, 2021)

Dwarteacher said:


> You have to go through all the middlemen that aid in the high price of their products.
> 
> Who, by the way, also has product failures, yet none speak of it.


People don’t like to pay for the middleman, but they seem to enjoy the convenience. I like that if I have a defective speaker or amplifier that I can get it remedied easily and, in most cases, under 24 hours. Sure, it adds to the cost, but imagine if all companies adopted the manufacturer-customer model. No car dealers, no test drives, no little manufacturers. If the big companies had the same business model as SI, there would be no SI. They’d be able to easily undercut his prices. They’d also have to deal with the consumer. They don’t want that. They’d rather the middleman take care of the customer.

I don’t know the guy and never done business with him, but if there’s a glue or any other problem and he’s just rolling with it instead of fixing it, that’s on him. I remember when the surrounds would come unglued from the cones of Rockford P3s about a decade ago. It doesn’t happen now and I’m more inclined to believe that they changed something in the manufacturing than that it fixed itself through dumb luck.


----------



## stonekutta (5 mo ago)

Dwarteacher said:


> I am enjoying TM65 mkIV and have no regrets about buying them.
> 
> Maybe some of us live in a different world, but I don't consider a $400 pair of midbass cheap.
> 
> ...


Well said sir, well said.


----------



## Dwarteacher (Oct 17, 2020)

MrToadsWildRide said:


> People don’t like to pay for the middleman, but they seem to enjoy the convenience. I like that if I have a defective speaker or amplifier that I can get it remedied easily and, in most cases, under 24 hours. Sure, it adds to the cost, but imagine if all companies adopted the manufacturer-customer model. No car dealers, no test drives, no little manufacturers. . They’d also have to deal with the consumer. They don’t want that. They’d rather the middleman take care of the customer.
> 
> I don’t know the guy and never done business with him, but if there’s a glue or any other problem and he’s just rolling with it instead of fixing it, that’s on him. I remember when the surrounds would come unglued from the cones of Rockford P3s about a decade ago. It doesn’t happen now and I’m more inclined to believe that they changed something in the manufacturing than that it fixed itself through dumb luck.


You missed my point.

Let me reiterate: The product prices can be kept low because there is no middleman. Furthermore, If an issue arises, the owner/designer of the product is a phone call or visit away.

Who would you rather speak to, the middleman or the actual owner?

Maybe it's just me, but I rather speak to the owner. Moreover, this is not a dig at middlemen because everyone has to make a living.

"If the big companies had the same business model as SI, there would be no SI. They’d be able to undercut his prices easily."

Companies always do that, so I don't understand your point.

Regarding the "rolling with the glue" issue, that's speculation.

If I recall correctly, he addressed the issue in some posts he commented on.

At the end of the day, if the feeling is the product is cheap, and you get what you pay for, there are many options out there.

Critique the product, but don't equate the product to the person's character, as a few have done.


----------



## Dwarteacher (Oct 17, 2020)

Patriot83 said:


> This thread can end today. Don't worry, there will be another one like this 6 months from now about something else SI related. People that have been on here longer than a year have seen multiple SI threads like this. I haven't bought any SI products and it has nothing to do with faulty glue or surrounds.


Yes, because it's acceptable to do so.
Let someone tries that with another brand, and we will see how fast their legs are cut from under them.

All this is because a guy misunderstood the difference in output between a ported and sealed box.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Dwarteacher said:


> All this is because a guy misunderstood the difference in output between a ported and sealed box.


No sh!t! Was thinking the same exact thing!


----------



## MrToadsWildRide (Jun 10, 2021)

Dwarteacher said:


> You missed my point.
> 
> Let me reiterate: The product prices can be kept low because there is no middleman. Furthermore, If an issue arises, the owner/designer of the product is a phone call or visit away.
> 
> Who would you rather speak to, the middleman or the actual owner?


I’d accept speaking to anyone that can relay the issues to whoever is in control of improving the product. I don’t know how long people have had issues with the glue or needing certain screws to avoid tearing the surrounds. Please tell me. After being told about any issues that were concerning, I’m interested in what improvements were made to his products. If the answer is none, nobody needs to assassinate his character. He’s doing that on his own by showing he doesn’t care about improvements or his customers.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Dwarteacher said:


> Yes, because it's acceptable to do so.
> Let someone tries that with another brand, and we will see how fast their legs are cut from under them.
> 
> All this is because a guy misunderstood the difference in output between a ported and sealed box.


Why wouldn't it be acceptable to relay this QC/glue/surround problem? That's the point. There aren't repeated QC problems with other brands and it's not just QC problems. It's other things too. You can go back and look at the threads if interested.

I remember a few complaints about the new Brahma's having dust cap problems or something and yes, Adire got called out for it.


----------



## stonekutta (5 mo ago)

Patriot83 said:


> Why wouldn't it be acceptable to relay this QC/glue/surround problem? That's the point. There aren't repeated QC problems with other brands and it's not just QC problems. It's other things too. You can go back and look at the threads if interested.
> 
> I remember a few complaints about the new Brahma's having dust cap problems or something and yes, Adire got called out for it.


no mass produced product has a 0 failure rate. the difference in this situation is we have a vocal minority, some of whom have never used the product, stating their position. This is the issue. It appears when a customer is dissatisfied they are more apt to be vocal about it. I see it when researching new appliances cars and whatever. This will often create doubt in the potential customer. The only way to arrive at what your experience will be is for each of us to test the positions we hear in threads like these for ourselves. I have read these back and forth threads regarding Stereo Integrity and decided personnally the products are worth trying. I have yet to complete the install so I cant confirm either way yet. However if I am not happy - I just move on and try some other products. Hell I am a chevy /Gm guy and if I was turned off by every production issue that has arisen at some point I would have had to abandon the brand Years ago i.e cadillac HT4100 etc,etc...


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Dwarteacher said:


> ....
> All this is because a guy misunderstood the difference in output between a ported and sealed box.





DaveG said:


> No sh!t! Was thinking the same exact thing!


It's a valid point, but the jury is still out...


Blade73 said:


> EDIT/UPDATE:
> 
> I went to grab something out of my back seat this morning and decided to push down on the SQL with my hand to see if I heard any scratching from a burnt coil. When I did, I could hear a pssssss sound that I believe was air pushing out from under the surround.
> 
> ...





Blade73 said:


> Do you have plans for a box yet? Sealed or ported? I think I'm going to wait until I get mine back and see how it sounds in the sealed box I already built because It is sealed up tight. If I don't like the output, I'll probably build a ported box for it. Hoping the price of lumber will go down sometime.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

DaveG said:


> No sh!t! Was thinking the same exact thing!


With the amount of traffic this thread generated, the OP deserves a Christmas bonus... jelly of the month or something.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Grinder said:


> It's a valid point, but the jury is still out...


Hopefully he'll come with an update. I'd like to hear the negative or the positive outcome. I suspect he still won't like the output on 1200w in a sealed box. Or maybe im just a basshead


----------



## Dwarteacher (Oct 17, 2020)

Patriot83 said:


> Why wouldn't it be acceptable to relay this QC/glue/surround problem? That's the point. There aren't repeated QC problems with other brands and it's not just QC problems. It's other things too. You can go back and look at the threads if interested.
> 
> I remember a few complaints about the new Brahma's having dust cap problems or something and yes, Adire got called out for it.


That is not the point I'm making to you.
I am saying that Stereo Integrity is this forum's punching bag.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Dwarteacher said:


> That is not the point I'm making to you.
> I am saying that Stereo Integrity is this forum's punching bag.


I think thats not true. I think the SQL's become the go to sub suggestion on this forum for most people and until recently that included me. So they are not the forum punching bag. I have what i feel is a serious complaint that is being ignored by Nick. Thats not to say i am attacking him or his company. And the OP is certainly not attacking them either. I feel strongly enough about this glue missmatch that he is using to want to see him acknowledge it and make a plan to change it. Until that happens i cannot recommend this sub. But that is not using him as a punching bag by any stretch. But there have been so many issues over the past 10 years that it may seem like piling on. I am not doing that.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

I think the best you could hope for would be maybe the next batch. I would think the business side of things says he has to sell through his current stock. For those that aren’t happy with what they have received he’s (at least in minisq’s case) refunded them. And let’s not forget the reasonable price on these currently so there’s that too. Anyway no dog in this fight as I don’t have personal experience with SI.


----------



## Dwarteacher (Oct 17, 2020)

miniSQ said:


> I think thats not true. I think the SQL's become the go to sub suggestion on this forum for most people and until recently that included me. So they are not the forum punching bag. I have what i feel is a serious complaint that is being ignored by Nick. Thats not to say i am attacking him or his company. And the OP is certainly not attacking them either. I feel strongly enough about this glue missmatch that he is using to want to see him acknowledge it and make a plan to change it. Until that happens i cannot recommend this sub. But that is not using him as a punching bag by any stretch. But there have been so many issues over the past 10 years that it may seem like piling on. I am not doing that.


My comments weren't directed at you per se but the sum of this thread and others in the past.

From an outsider looking in, that's what it looks like.

It's not hard to see how other brands are treated in comparison.

Say the wrong thing or have a complaint about certain brand's product, and the defenders come out of the woodwork, inform the person they know working for the brand then they all pile on the person to quell any talk that may tarnish the brand.

I'm sure the minions have notified Nick about this thread with updates, and your dissatisfaction with the SQL is more than likely noted.

Well, I'm going to leave this one and wait for the op to reply with an update on his replacement if we didn't scare him off.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

For anyone dissatisfied with my thread because it may tarnish Nick's reputation, I don't see it that way. I've already edited the title and also updated with very positive feedback. 

Now for another update.

I shipped the sub back on the 21st and they recieved it on the 22nd. Nick sent me an email today stating it was repaired and shipped out. Thanks to only being 3 hrs away FedEx tracking shows it arriving tomorrow.

Nick noted in the email that
"There was a LOT of sawdust between the gasket and the surround and the screws were tightened down so hard that the washers actually cut pieces of the surround flange in 4 or 5 places." He noted that the voice coil is good. He also included a couple photos and I've included those here.

Not that I think it would effect performance but the saw dust is still embarrasing. I believe I had it out of the box when I decided to make a second baffle / trim ring. I also learned not to cut MDF in the basement on this one. 🙄

As far as the screws go, once again embarrasing but I've just grabbed a impact drill in the past however I hand tightened the SQL so I don't know why my first ever problem was the first time I did it right.

You can see in the pictures Nick attached to the email to point out the "cut surround" that the surround cutouts for the screws are not aligned properly with the screw holes. I'm still learning so I'll let ya'll form your own opinion on that.

As far as customer service, Nick was great to deal with.

I'll report back after I get it hooked back up. Probably tomorrow. Very excited to see how it sounds!


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Looks like there's alot of glue in the screw hole. I think I've mentioned my screws getting wound up in glue. My second woofer I cut the glue with a razor that was in the holes before mounting. My B stock 15 didn't have this issues, surprisingly cuz it was B stock for too much glue used on the dust cap.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Looks like there's alot of glue in the screw hole. I think I've mentioned my screws getting wound up in glue. My second woofer I cut the glue with a razor that was in the holes before mounting. My B stock 15 didn't have this issues, surprisingly cuz it was B stock for too much glue used on the dust cap.


I remember you asking me about that and I don't remember having any issue. I did pre drill the holes though.


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

On the Fi subs I've seen the holes are completely filled with glue and covered with the surround, I had to use an 1/8" drill bit to clear them out. It's no the end of the world.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

Sounds_Insane said:


> I had to use an 1/8" drill bit to clear them out. It's no the end of the world.


That's exactly what I did and although I did feel my world crashing down around me, I made it through it with some calm deep breaths and several extended psychotherapy sessions. 🤣

Although better QC would be best, I'd much prefer drilling or trimming some glue for the screws than to have insignificant amounts of glue to create a propper seal around the surround.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Sounds_Insane said:


> On the Fi subs I've seen the holes are completely filled with glue and covered with the surround, I had to use an 1/8" drill bit to clear them out. It's no the end of the world.


On the SSA GCON 12's i just received, its the same thing. I plan to use an AWL, and punch thru the holes and leave a mark on the baffle to predrill. I reached out to Aaron to confirm, and did not hear back. LOL. People just hate me i guess.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

miniSQ said:


> .... People just hate me i guess.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

miniSQ said:


> On the SSA GCON 12's i just received, its the same thing. I plan to use an AWL, and punch thru the holes and leave a mark on the baffle to predrill. I reached out to Aaron to confirm, and did not hear back. LOL. People just hate me i guess.


Sounds like you may need to work on your people skills. J/K.😅
That sucks man. I was actually set on the Icon but they were out of stock. I sent them.an email to inquire and they didn't have any ETA so I moved on and ended up with the SQL.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

I only had a few min to listen last night. The SQL sounds even cleaner now and has a more impactful punch. I experienced 15Hz for the fist time. It was crazy to feel bass but only here the mechanics of the sub. The closest thing I have to compare would be my brothers JL. I think it's the w3 in a sealed box running off a old alpine 5 channel getting 250w in the same truck. Bros JL can be felt more in the chest and shakes things up a little more but the SQL sounds cleaner and just blends very well with my components. 

My next step will be building a ported box for the SQL or I'm considering putting it in my wives Lexus in the sealed box for space saving and putting my new addition in the truck.

Thanks to everyone that gave input and helped me work this out and get it remedied. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

miniSQ said:


> On the SSA GCON 12's i just received, its the same thing. I plan to use an AWL, and punch thru the holes and leave a mark on the baffle to predrill. I reached out to Aaron to confirm, and did not hear back. LOL. People just hate me i guess.


If it makes you feel any better, I just noticed my "new" XFL has no glue issues but the coil is not new. 😣


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Blade73 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I just noticed my "new" XFL has no glue issues but the coil is not new. 😣
> View attachment 356321


Damn... That is not cool. 



Sounds like you may need to work on your people skills too. J/K.


----------



## Blade73 (4 mo ago)

Grinder said:


> Sounds like you may need to work on your people skills too. J/K.


I'm working on it.🤣

I emailed AB and got a reply back in 1 hr.

The seller said
"It looks like a coating around the speaker. Once installed let us know how they work.''

Then I sent them a screenshot of the email from Bob. They told me send it back on their dime and they will refund me. Didn't even offer a replacement. @miniSQ 😅


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Stick to the SQL in the sealed box.... then give it more power 😃


----------



## BobTheBirdTurd (Oct 5, 2020)

Send it back, get your money, and buy a new one or something else. You got a turd that needs to be replaced. Way too many problems with a brand new sub.


----------

